# Wessex Fertility anyone? Part 3



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls

good luck    

pam xx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, it's Mother's Day - again. My third Mother's Day since ttc, but the first one where I might actually be pregnant. It's getting really scary now - spending a lot of time in the loo, checking for 'signs'!  

I don't have any symptoms of my period arriving, but I've been here so many times before that I just don't want to get my hopes up. The only thing I feel at the moment, actually, is unbelievably and overwhelmingly tired. I've just had 10 hours sleep last night, I've been up an hour and I want to go back to bed again. I assume this is just stress - but, could it be something else?

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

I'm going to give you some advice that'll be almost impossible to follow (!? ) Try not to second guess either way - cos you actually won't know til test date on Wednesday!

Really thinking of you     

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

CJD, Poll gave some great advice!  You can only hope and stay positive as a test is the only way to know.  Isn't life crawl?  All I can say is that tirdness was a sign for me, so I hope you join the Wessex graduates this week!!

Poll, glad you made it through your first week back.  How awful that your DH was made redundant.  What line of work is he in?  Will it be hard to find somewhere new?  Wish him luck from me!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm a Wessex'er too. I'm having my ec tomorrow. One ovary gone into hiding which was a disapointment hoping it will pop out tomorrow as it had 4 follies at the frst scan. They are going to give it a push I think. They kept saying that Mr Masson would be in and looking pleased so hopefully thats for his expertise as oposed to his pushing strength.

Good luck to you all, doesn't a few days seem forever!  

Springtime


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Springtime!  Best of luck for collection tomorrow!  Is this your first cycle?  I hope that ovary comes out of hiding so you can get all your eggies.  Good luck!!!


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi there springtime,

Best of luck for tomorrow's egg collection, keep us posted!

Hi to everyone else, I had another scan today, my placenta is still quite low down and they are still hoping that I can have a normal birth but I'll be closely monitored throughout and if any bleed or sign of placenta I'm straight in for an emergency c-section.
I'm pretty cool about the whole thing and will go in with open mind - when everything starts to happen that is! The docs and midwives at North Hants are all fantastic so I totally trust what they say. Babys head not engaged yet but very close apparently.

Well today I have taken up knitting! Went to the local wool shop and was going to do a hooded cardigan with cute wooden toggles but looked too hard so have settled for a stripy blanket for the pram - all neutral colours as we don;t know baby's sex, I'm really enjoying it! Lets hope baby hands on in there until i've finished it - I've got 4 weeks so hope that will be enough time, if it looks rubbish I'll let my cats have it!

Take care 
Trusty x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, well as you can see from the ridiculously early hour of this posting I can't sleep! This is not helped by a horrible cough, so I've got up so as not to keep dh awake. He has, after all, got to go to work today whereas I can catch up on my sleep later!

Poll, thanks for the advice. I'm trying desperately to take it! No sign of my period, which is obviously excellent - but still trying not to hope too much in case it's all just a false alarm. Just over 24 hours to go now so not long. 

Springtime, good luck. Everything crossed for you.

Trusty, good to hear you're knitting - and v sensible sticking to a blanket!!

Hi to everyone else, I'll post tomorrow to let you know how I got on. 

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Trusty, hopefully you still have enough time for the placenta to move further away still.  Getting so close!!!

CJD, only hours to count down now!  How many days past transfer are you now?  Oh, I really, really hope it's worked for you!!


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted for a while and we are now on part 3! Been really busy, as we had a friend staying with us last week and I didn't even get near the computer.  Our last ante-natal class was on wednesday, and most of the women are finishing work this friday (me included ) we have arranged to meet for a coffee next tuesday, the men have decided to meet for a beer and we have arranged out reunion of the end of may....it's all go.  Had an appt at the antenatal clinic at winchester last week and I am at the Day Assessment Unit this thursday.  BP seems ok, size of baby ok and it's head down but not engaged yet....I can't quite believe that I am sitting here over 36wks pregnant.  My feet are swollen now, so it's sensible flat shoes for me now 

CJD - Good luck for your test...not long now...I have my fingers crossed for you.

Trusty - Sorry to hear about your scare when you ended up in hospital. Glad you are better now.  Hope your placenta moves a bit so you can have a normal birth.  I got 4 knitted cardigans in the post from my aunt a few days ago...funny how the thought of a baby sends everyone knitting.

Springtime - Welcome to our little board.  Hope everything goes well for EC, and that ovary pops out to give you a few more eggs.

Witters - Hope you are looking after those twins.

 to everyone else.

Alba
-x-


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohmigod! I got a       

The Wessex babydust has worked its magic again! Thanks for all your support guys - I'm just praying everything is ok now!

love 

cjd
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I'm still a potential Wessex girl, so have been following your progress on this thread and just wanted to say.........

A huge congratulations to CJD - wishing you all the very best for the next 9 months.  You must be so excited!!  


The number of Wessex successes is definitely very impressive!  The only reason I haven't signed up for definite yet is that I have an ongoing concern that I have some kind of immune/blood clotting type issues and I don't really want to proceed with IVF until I have looked further into this.  So I'm seeing an immune specialist and having tests and getting advice from him right now.  But if IVF is the right option I will no doubt be joining the Wessex girls.

Hi to all the other wessex girls

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

cjd said:


> Ohmigod! I got a
> 
> Congratulations I am so pleased for you. Keep us posted on the scan. Hugs Springtime
> 
> ...


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi al

Obviously that sedative has dulled my brain as previous post went a bit wrong!

CJD fantastic news - good on you.

Witters, Trusty and Alba20 - Thanks for all your good wishes, they worked. My left ovary popped out in time, good job as only got two eggs one from each. Both have fertilised though so transfer tomorrow.

The ec was so much easier than I thought it would be, that sedative is great! The staff were so kind and considerate. If any of the other girls who were there on Tues read this hope all went well.

Best wishes to everyone
Springtime


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD Yay!!!!! Another Wessex success!!  

         Congratulations!!          

Rachel, best of luck with your blood clotting investigations!  I'd definately recommend Wessex if you get the go ahead!  Keep in touch and let us know how you get on...

Springtime, yay for egg collection and two embies!  You did great!!  That sedation is pretty good isn't it?  I remember a couple of minutes and then just slept through it.  Good luck with transfer tomorrow!!  Another TWW to go through


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I came back from holiday and my laptop was down so I have not been on for ages!  

WELL DONE CJD!!!!!!!  Fantastic news!  I am so pleased for you.   

Welcome Springtime and Rachel!  

I will have to read though the posts to catch up with everyone else but will do this later as I am now off to my 20week scan - hooray!

Take care

H


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

WELL DONE CJD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

Been thinking of you all day - such fantastic news       

Enjoy it all - now you've just got to wait for your first scan! Get yourself over to the Bun in the Oven 'Waiting for first scan' thread! (Don't forget us though!)

Hi to Springtime and Rachel! It's so nice to see so many pgies from Wessex. I think I'm the furthest on out of us all (that is, baby over five months and I'm back at work!)

Hi ho to everyone else - Hollyanne - hope you enjoyed your first scan!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hollyanne, how did the scan go?  The 20 weeker is kind of nervewracking isn't it?  It does give you lots of time to see your baby though.  I hope everything looked good and measured on target.  It's amazing how big they are now isn't it?

Poll, how is it back at work?


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi! 

Just a quicky, I still have not had time to catch up.  20wk scan was fine!  All good, amazing to see all the heart valves working.  Baby had his/her foot right in the groin so we could not see the sex.  I will have to wait until the next scan.  I would like to know if its a girl or boy, I can't wait until the birth! 

Hope you are all good,

H


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello,
i can't believe I have only just found this site. It's been so lovely reading the success stories of all of you at Wessex. Congrats CJD, I read through your diary yesterday and was so pleased for you.

We had our ET yesterday and had 2 embies put back in, so just started on the 2ww and already I don't know how I am going to cope for 14 days! I'm over analysing every twinge and pain. I wish that you could just sleep for 2 weeks and not think about anything!

Thinking of you springtime, hope that everything goes well today - we're just a day apart!

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Toby!  Spring sure will appreciate a TWW budy!  Lots of     and  to you both!

Hollyanne, glad the scan went well.  Any pics?   Sorry (s)he wasn't co-operative with baring all.  I hope you get to find out soon.  Any idea when your next scan will be?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to FF Toby, so pleased you have found us 

good luck 

pam xx


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.
It helps so much knowing that other people are in the same situation. 
I've been reading through the other wessex topic and seeing you writing about people who I have met too, makes it all seem so much real and closer -does that make sense at all?! 
Only on day 2 after ET -how will I get through another 12 days!

xxx


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
everyone
Had two et transferred yesterday, just resting now. I got my photo which shows two lttle blobs which are them. I keep looking at it! 

Toby T good luck keep us up to date.

I have a bad cough and I'm worried it will dislodge the embies I was told not to do anything that causes th womb to contract for a couple of weeks theses coughs make everything conract. 

Excited but worried
Springtime


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Toby, yes, it's weird to hear of doctors names etc isn't it?  Just goes to prove that we all understand what you are going through.  You will make it through another 12 days, I promise.

Springtime.  Yay for your two embies on board!  You are spoilt having pics of them already, I only got to see them on the u/s as they went in.  Lets hope you see them at many stages as they grow from now on.  Keep positive!  Sorry about the cough. Try not to worry about it, I think the doctors are referring more to the big orgasm than a cough.  Keep those fluids up...


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

CJD congrats on the BFP...you must be delighted.  Do you have a date for your scan yet?

Springtime - Glad that ovary popped out.  Fingers crossed for the 2WW and take it easy.

Hollyanne - Glad your 20wk scan went well.  Sounds like your baby is just like ours, keeping the secret of what it is for a little bit longer.

Toby - Welcome to our wessex thread, and good luck for the 2ww.

Visit to the Day Unit at winchester was good. BP ok, bloods ok and I had another scan to check the babys size etc...everything was good.  Sat around for 4hours or so, but I got chatting to another woman who was there the same length of time.  It was my last day at work today, quite sad but exciting at the same time.  I got some lovely flowers, pressies for me and the baby and they've had a collection but want to wait until after the baby is born to buy something.  I think it will feel a bit strange being at home until the baby arrives but I'm sure I'll find something to do.

A big   to everyone else.

Anyway, off to make something for dinner. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I've just come back from the Costa Del sol after visiting my mum and dad. It was great to see them as I haven't seen them since Christmas and my mum couldn't stop looking and touching my bump! we had a great time but the week just flew by.

CJD - Congratulations !      . I was thinking of you and first thing this morning I signed on just to check how you were getting on! I'm so pleased for you!  Do you have a scan date yet from Wessex? I expect it will be in about 4 or 5 weeks time. How exciting!!!

It good to see we have some new buddies who have joined us. Good Luck with the 2WW. It's amazing how long those two weeks take to pass but we're thinking of you. xx

Trusty and Alba, you haven't got long now! I bet your really excited in a nervous sort of way? 

POlttc, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. It must be a difficult time especially if you have to go back to work as well. I'm thinking of you and DH and hope it doesn't take too long to get sorted. x

As for me, I doing fine. My little bump is coming along now and I actually feel much better than I had over the last 16 weeks. I've been feeling really tired but the midwife thinks this is down to the iron deficiency but while I was away I felt really good and full of beans so maybe I have to give up work !!??   wishful thinking!

Well I've got loads of washing and boring cleaning to do today. Shame the weather is so dull today, it's brought me back to reality with a BUMP!!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry if I've missed you xx

Take Care and speak to you soon
Kinger
xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your good wishes. My scan is booked for the 18th April - 2 weeks tomorrow, and I have to say that I'm finding this waiting period even harder in some ways than the 2ww! I'm so excited about being pregnant and can't stop thinking about this little baby growing inside me - but then I suddenly have horrible feelings about everything going wrong, getting to the scan and finding nothing there and I just think I couldn't cope if that happened. 

I suppose this is all perfectly normal - not helped by my ovaries still being really sore and twingy (any twinges there send me into a spin!), so I'm just wishing away the next two weeks. Luckily it's the school holidays so I can just spend all day with my feet up which is great. Then, after the 18th, I'm looking forward to really enjoying my pregnancy!

lots of love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, very natural feelings.  I know that I was really disappointed that I had to wait 3 weeks for my first scan.  It will be well worth the wait though.  Try to enjoy this part as soon all the classic first trimester symptoms will kick in!  18th April is my doggies birthday 

Kinger, glad you had a great time away!  So, your bump must be really starting to develop now!  Have you felt any movement yet?  Perhaps a little too early still.  I was 19+ weeks when I first felt anything.

Alba, glad the visit went well at the hospital.  It must have been nice to have someone else you could talk to.  Did you go on your own or was DH with you?  Reality must be sinking in well and truly for you now that you are not at work.  How exciting!!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

Well - the sun is shining - I've spent most of the morning cooking and blunging and freezing and now have a freezer full of veggie puree ice cubes and some mash and fish and mash and chicken cubes too! Daisy will be so pleased I'm sure!

cjd - the wait for the first scan really is interminable isn't it? At my first scan I was told we had an empty sac (blighted ovum I believe is the official term) went back next day and there was heartbeat, yolk and pole and all - phew! Oh and yes, all of your feelings are totally normal! I don't think I stopped knickerchecking til D was born (although the last few weeks I was looking for a show) 
Are you a teacher then? I'm a teacher too - secondary English (not that you'd know it from my posts!) Went back two weeks ago and now enjoying being back with D again!

Kinger - nice to have a bump isn't it? Look after yourself and enjoy the housework!

Alba - congrats on your last day. You can put your feet up now (or start cleaning when the nesting kicks in!)

Hi to Toby- T too - best of luck and all the vibes etc

Hi to everyone else - got to dash, D's staring at me now from under her hat - she was still asleep in car seat!

Poll


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello,
Got through the weekend, and now I reckon I'm down to single figures in counting down the days until I can test.

Spring  - how are you feeling? I'm over analysing every pain and twinge!


a big   to everyone else, it's really amazing seeing everyone at completely different stages and knowing that we all started at the same place - gives me hope!

xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

I've got a pregnancy question to ask! (sorry if I embarrass anyone).  Is it normal to suffer from a leaky (.)(.)

I work up last night and my left one had leaked! I think this is normal and I was just reading a thread on the babydust site but they all seem to be about 25weeks plus!  I'm now on tender hooks it's going to happen during the day!  EEEKKKK   

Knicker checking has now stopped, I'm now on Booby alert!!   

Just wondering if this is perfectly normal

Love
Kinger
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Poll!  So, tell us what cute little new thing Daisy is  up to now...

Toby, ohhh, the 1ww now!  I guess that your little embies have made their decision whether to stay or not.  I hope they have!  Enjoy symptom obsession watching!

Spring, you too!

Kinger, I haven't had the leaky boob saga yet, but have heard it is pretty common.  I know someone who had it at 12/13 weeks, so I wouldn't worry.  Just go to Mothercare or somewhere and stock up on breast pads!  Are you planning to breast feed?  Me?  I'm still on knicker watch and always will be I think!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I keep poping on to catch up since my holiday and never get the time to do all the personals!  I have decided I will never get around to it and to just carry on from here!!!!!  I hope you are all well and hello to all the new people.  Good luck to those waiting for results!

Kinger - I think it is normal to have leaky (.)(.)!!!!

I met with my midwife today, all is well.  I don't have much of a bump but she said this is fine!  Everyone keeps telling me I don't look pg but I am nearly 22 weeks now.  I can definately see the change though!  My little one keeps kicking away and the midwife had to chase the heartbeat around as he/she was moving about so much.  If I lay on my back I can see the kicks now.

I have to have another scan at 32 weeks as my placenta is lying low.  I know someone else on here has this but I can't remember who it is.  My mid-wife said it means there is a chance I could have to have a ceaser - this is not a problem for me!!! 

Do any of you have a baby gift list?  Baby's R Us have the service and Mama & Papa's are starting there one in a few weeks.  I am not sure if it's a rude assumption to have a list.  My DH says that you only give it to people if they ask what you would like as oppose to mailing it to everyone you know!!!  What have you all done?

Take care

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hollyanne, I didn't really pop until after 20 weeks, so any day now, I'm sure you'll suddenly have a growth spurt.  Everyone carries differently.  When I had my scan, the sonographer said how tiny I was still, then 30 minutes later, I saw the consultant and he said how much I was showing!!  A fine example that everyone has their own opinion.  So long as you hear the HB and you feel good about your bump, that's all that matters.

I have a placenta that is below the babies, but not necesarily too low.  They do check it at each u/s due to the unexplained bleeding, but they don't think the two are linked.

I don't think we'll do a baby list.  We didn't really do a wedding list.  I just feel that it's a bit presumptuous.  Many people however do like a list as they know what you need.    Your DH's idea sounds like a great compromise!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Witters TobyT and everyone.

How many times can you re count the number of days between today and test day? My brain is just one track . Its so good to hear about the Wessex successes as well as the "in process ones". I'm a bit bloated still not as bad as before, slightly swollen boobs, but apart from that not much in the way of symptoms. Its so unfair that pg and AF approaching symptoms are so similar. You can't rule anything out or in until that test. I've been trying to see how early people test but everyone who does so seems to regret it. I think a lot of the symptoms are the Pregnyl injections they might give you a false positive I guess if you tested too early.

Anyway Keep Calm, keep busy but get rest, 
Everytime I get a bit obsessive I make myself drink some water - 3 litres of fluid a day is a large amount. The constant trips to theh loo give many opportunities to knicker check!


Best wishes

Springtime


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awwww, Springtime, I remember how hard that TWW is   Sounds like you are getting through OK though.  You seem to have your sensible, logical head on which is way better than I ever was!  You are right about pregnancy symptoms being much the same as AF symptoms.  I must stay the pregnancy symptoms didn't really kick in until around 6 weeks, so it really is hard to tell before that test result.  Remind me when your test day is.  You need to add it to your siggy.

Many sticky vibes to you and Toby!


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Spring, Witters and everyone else,
When I first found this board I read the previous wessex topics and it was really lovely reading all of your stories, I can't believe that Xmas doesn't seem that long ago, when witters and hollyanne were only just preggers and now both of you are past 20 weeks with full on bumps and movement! It must be so fantastic for you both.


Thanks for the sticky vibes. 
I've been trying to be really good and stay away from the boards -to see if that helps my obsession  ! I completely know what you mean about wanting to test Spring, I am so tempted, but i know it would just be way too early!
I had been having a bit of nausea for the last couple of days, which was secretly giving me some hope (stupid I know as I was probably imagining it anyway!) but then today when I went to the loo there was some spotting. Only when I wipe, but it's how I always start AF, so I just feel disheartend now.

So, now trying to stay positive and not go to the toilet every 5 mins!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Toby, I know, time goes by so fast, it's crazy!

Sorry that you found some spotting   Try not to put too much into that.  My pregnancy has been full of spotting and bleeding.  I was due to test at 14dp3dt (14 days past 3 day transfer) but at 11dp3dt, I woke up to some bright red spotting (fairly heavy spotting) and major AF type cramps.  I 'knew' that AF was about to start as like you, that's always the way she emerges.  As I knew I had to test, I thought I would just get it over and done with so I could move on.  I tested and the second line came up right away much to my suprise!  

Just my little story to give you some hope.  Stay strong for a little while longer


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, best wishes to those on the 2ww - I know it's horrendous, I'm only just out of it myself and I had some real wobbles when I was sure my period was due. My first pg symptom (which is still ongoing) was extreme and overwhelming tiredness. This kicked in a couple of days before I was due to test and was like nothing else I've ever experienced (and I'm a teacher, so tiredness comes with the job!! poll, I'm a Y5/6 teacher - little angels!!). 

I know how tempting it is to test early - I managed to resist until 12 hrs before! I was supposed to test on the morning of Weds 29th, but I tested on Tues eve instead! Cos it was an evening test the sample was really dilute and the line was so faint I could barely see it - so I tested again the following morning and got a lovely strong blue line!!

Anyway, I'm babbling on. I've just woken up after my daily afternoon nap and I'm trying to get enough energy together to go for a walk cos it's such a beautiful day - but my body is telling me it's ready for another nap! God knows how I'm going to cope when I go back to school after Easter!

lots of love

cjd
xxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is well with you and you are enjoying the lovely weather today!
Tobyt - hang in there, you will only really know when you do your test, as witters said, she had spotting so you can never tell...
Springtime - My main symptoms were bloating and feeling that I was going to get my period, nature really messes your head up sometimes, hang in there too, I'm thinking of you and tobyt  
Hollyanne - It is me who has a low lying placenta, mine is about 1.5cm away from cervix, babys head is now below it and I'm due for a normal vaginal birth but they will put me in a suite next to theatre incase there is a problem, but if they are unsure I will have to have c-section.
Low lying placentas can sometimes cause bleeding - I had a small bleed at 31 weeks and another big one at 34 weeks but they still don;t know if it was 100% connected to the low lying placenta. 
Well my labour bag is packed and I'm ready now, 2.5 weeks to go but I keep having twinges in strange places so am reading into everything !, DH treated me to a haircut and highlights today so I feel really nice and can't wait to meet my baby!

Take Care all
Trusty xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone!!!

It's amazing reading all the stories - it's so interesting cos we're all at different stages - just think next year we'll ALL (there you go Springtime and Toby-T and oh no someone else but can't remember - pgy brain quickly turns into stoopid Mummy brain) be there with our babes (or pg) - although Daisy will be a toddler by then, blimey!

ANyway - cjd - don't worry about the tiredness, I seemed to go onto auto-pilot at school and then slept when I got home and then slept again after dinner and then went to bed early! I've not had a full night's sleep for about six months now and yet still seem to function, God alone knows how (perlease perlease let D's teeth come through!)

Toby-T and Springtime - you're both right, you won't know til you test and you should try to wait til test date! I found lots of daytime TV helped (are you at work - I was able to take the time off?) 

Trusty - can't believe you're so near - you need an 'in your face' ticker. Hope you've got lots of paper pants and big fat pads for after!!

Ah well - got some sitting in a heap to do now - need to rest up before tomorrow - we've got people for dinner and stupidly we're cooking a huge turkey that we were given as part of a hamper at Christmas and it now has to be eaten.

Take care all

         to the 2wwers

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well I've been off the site for one day and there's loads to read! (which is always nice to read how people are getting on !)

Toby and springtime - hang in there!! I know it's tough and probably the worse part of all this. Not long now though .x

I've been off work yesterday and today. I woke up yesterday feeling absolutely full of beans, and then just before I went off to work I went to the loo and had started bleeding! At first I was really calm and just came downstairs and told my DH "I think I'm going to be late for work, I've just started bleeding!2.  He surprised me and seems really calm, got my notes out and call the midwife department at PA. They just told me to go to my doctor and get checked out. I've got to admit as this is the first time this has happened to me I did get quite upset. The doctor was really realistic about things and just said that if I was going to miscarry then there was nothing they could do. He listened to the heart beat and that was really strong and regular so he told me not to worry about anything and to go and rest.Since seeing the doctor the bleeding has stopped but I'm still on tender hooks each time I go to the loo!!
I'm just going to do as am I told (for once) and take it nice and easy. I've got to admit after reading how calm Witters and Trusty were this did make me feel much calmer and aparently this type of thing is quite normal!! I wish little wriggler wouldn't worry me though! (must be a boy!!   )

Where has the sun gone today! It was absolutely lovely yesterday! grrrrrr

Take care everyone
Kinger
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kinger, I'm really sorry that you had a bleeding scare   It is very scary when you see the toilet pan red.  As your doctor said, there is nothing they can do, it's just up to you to rest and hope.  Roll on 24 weeks when the baby has a chance of surviving outside the womb.  Following a scare, the sonogropher tends to have a thorough look around, not only at the baby, but at the placenta and any signs of bleeding.  As you saw the heartbeat and the baby looked OK, I'm sure some rest is all that's needed.  Make sure you do rest though!  Oddly enough, my last bleeding spell was around 18 weeks.  I had a growth spurt around the same thing, so as they couldn't find out anything obviously wrong, it was put down to stretching and growing.  I'm proud of you and DH for staying calm!  I tend to stay calm, but my poor DH starts to panic.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Witters, everything seems to have been fine since thursday and I have my 19 week scan to look forward to on Wednesday. I've had quite a few twinges over the last couple of days so I think 'it' must be having a growing spurt. I can't beleive you're already at 24 weeks. Is your tummy feeling stretched yet with two little ones in there!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck for Wednesday!  Yes, my belly does feel stretched!  Even have a linea ***** showing now!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Time to bore you all again! We went for our 4D scan on Saturday. It was good fun and great to see them in such a different way. They had changed positions since the last scan 2 weeks ago, now twin 1 is head down and twin 2 is transverse. Hoping they stay like that or better still, twin 2 becomes head down too over the next month or so. Twin 1 is still very low and was hard to get good shots as it is still in my pelvis. Twin 2 was good fun though, you can see it grabbing it's foot and in one shot they both try to hold hands! Anyway, you can take a look at  this link  Bear in mind that it is a big file and will take 3 or 4 minutes to download.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi guys

Its lovely to hear about all of you who are so far on in your pg. More photos for the Wessex boards.

TobyT how are you doing? I'm OK still sore boobs not much tummy pain, though trousers v tight! 

Had a massive cough today which sent a big shock and pain in a band accross my tum, I was convinced my womb gave a massive contraction and I felt wetness. Luckily not blood but still worried.

My DH is convinced this will work and we will have twins. I wish I could let myself believe that!

Anyway its a sunny day - best wishes to you all.
Springtime.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Quick update from me, had another scan today, luckily my placenta is totally out of the way now so its all go for a normal birth, I'm really chuffed, I also asked what the babys weight was at the moment, I'm 37+5 days today and baby is 6lb 9oz, if I get to full term it will be 7.5lb, so happy with that, not too big!
Had really wierd pains last night, baby did a dive and had a really horrendous shooting pain right through my cervix     All good signs but it really hit me that this birth shenanigans is gonna hurt a bit!!! So now I'm gonna just try and relax till little T comes along...

Anyway, take care of yourselves and your bumps and eggs!
Trusty x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

Supposed to be doing school work and still not - odd!

Just a quickie - Trusty - glad to hear you're on for a normal birth (though don't get hung up on it - don't want PND afterwards if you have to be assisted!!) I was planning a waterbirth - even tried getting in and out of the pool as I had pelvic problems and then I had to be induced!
Also - I wouldn't place bets on the weight bit either (though of course I'm totally prepared to be wrong) At 36 wks I was told that D was on track to be about 7.5 lbs or thereabouts and she was only six! In fact, I was induced the day after my due date because at the 11th hour they scanned me again and said she would be only 5 something! Anyway - I expect they're right. Hope your bag's packed!!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trusty, how exciting!  Glad all is set for a natural delivery, I hope it goes smoothly for you.  It sounds like Little T is wanting out now if it's doing the nose dive thing!  As Poll says, I hope your bag is packed and tell DH not to let petrol drop to less than half a tank!  We don't need any emmergency fuelling stop off's!!

So, when are the testing days this week?  Heaps more sticky vibes heading your way!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Witters

Your 4D scan sounds amazing I'll have a proper look when I get a bit of privacy at work.

I'm testing Thursday this week. I'm less positive now than I was at the beginning but thats the way it goes I suppose. I may test Weds. I was pleased to find out today that the due dates are two weeks ahead of what I thought. It explains why my freind said she is going for her 6 week scan when I thought she had pg test 2 weeks ago. That makes it sound much more advanced!

I'd love to have twins (although one will be more than fine ) Are you likely to have a Cesaerian? 

Cheers
Rosie


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi to All
I haven't logged on for some time now, but I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well and that some babies will be arriving  any day by the looks of things!!!

As for me I am now 19Wks ..3DYS....heard baby's heartbeat for the first time last week! it was truly wonderful!! also starting to get a little bump...and as DH puts it I had to buy some new Hammocks!! ( Bras ! ) to accommodate an ever expanding bust line!!!   Still counting my blessings that I have managed to get this far and will keep my fingers crossed for the future!!

Hope everyone has a good Easter!!
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello!  

What a horrible day it is today! Grrrrrrrr - where's the sun!!!??

But on another note, it's lovely to read to that we're going to have another little Wessex baby arriving any day soon, We're all thinking of you Trusty!!  

Witter, I was thinking of having a 4D scan where did you go for yours? When I get home I'll try and download your scan and take a look. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Springtime, I tested a day early. I wasn't going to but my DH kept on saying ' are you going to test' and when I said 'no' he would ask again 10minutes later so in the end I gave in. Glad I did really as everyone was expecting my a certain day and I managed to get in there and surprise everyone a day earlier than expected.

Well I've got my 19week scan tomorrow at the woman's survey place at Princess Anne, last time I went for my 11wk 5 d scan I got a right old telling off from the receptionist as I didn't have my notes - this time round I'll be prepared!! Why are some receptions so grumpy!?

Speak to you all soon
Kinger
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohh, Kinger, you must remember your notes - and your pee!  One time I didn't take my pee sample as the MW had only tested it that morning.  Even so, it was out of routine and she didn't like it!  They can be funny sometimes.  Enjoy your scan!  Is this the anomoly one?  I didn't get mine until almost 22 weeks.  We had our 4D at the baby ultrasound in Portsmouth.  Google it and it should come straight up...

Trusty, thinking of you!

Little, good to see you!  I started to pop around 20 weeks, so any day now for you!  Too funny about the hammocks!  Remember, no underwires now...

Rosie, best of luck on Thursday!  Or hoping for a sneaky suprise post tomorrow!  You are right, the further into the TWW we get, the more negative we feel.  It's completely natural.  I just hope that you can post great news and start a whole new chapter of worries!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi,

All is well with me.  I have a definate bump now!  Topshop do Bump belts so you can keep wearing tops that have ridden to high.  It just looks like a boob tube but you wear it arround the waist under your top - it just looks like you have another top underneath.  They are only £5 each and I can recommend them.

Witters - Loved your 4D scan.  Mine is booked for 5th May and I can't wait.  

Kinger - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I am sorry you had a bleed but glad everything is okay now.

Little - Hearing the heart beat is fab!  I also have had to buy loads of new bras!!!

Springtime - GOODLUCK!!!  I will be away so will have to wait until next week to find out the results.  Fingers crossed for a BFP!

Trusty - Glad your placenta has moved up.  I hope mine does the same although I am NOT hoping for a natural birth!!!!   Good luck, you don't have long to go now.

CJD - I hope the tiredness goes quickly.  Things do get better!!!

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all well!

Take care

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Rosie and TobyT for testing today!!!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck Toby-T and Springtime

Hoping for good news

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rosie, TobyT, how did you get on?


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello everyone - I need some advice from some of your more experienced IVF/pg ladies. 

Sorry to be graphic but I'm panicking. I've just been to the loo and I'm spotting - only a tiny tiny amount, but I haven't had this at all so far so it has really scared me.

I'm 6 and a half weeks pg, due my scan on Tuesday - is this normal? Should I be worried? Is there anything I can do? I'm now beside myself that something is going to go wrong and I'm going to lose this precious baby. Please somebody tell me I'm worrying about nothing,      

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

Try not to panic - from what I've heard from others, (even on this board) spotting is more common than we're led to believe. I'd call your clinic though as soon as but only to put your mind at rest.

Take care and remember to stay positive

Poll


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like it's all over for us. The spotting turned into major bleeding with period pains - I'm no expert but it certainly feels like a miscarriage.

We are absolutely devastated.        

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh no CJD!  I hope you are wrong   I had bleeding (as in actual flow and bright red water in the toilet bowl) right around 7 weeks and several times after.  I was cramping too.  I called the doctor on call who said that I should stay in bed and rest until my scan - it was booked for the next day.  We too thought it was all over for sure and were very upset as we walked in to the scan.  All was fine though.  I really, really hope that you follow in my footsteps.  I hope the bleeding is subsiding.  You have a scan tomorrow right?  My fingers will be tightly crossed for you, DH and your bean(s)...


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

CJD - I hope you are okay.  I have my fingers crossed that this is just a scare and that you are fine.

Take care

H


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Cjd,

Just to let you know we're thinking of you, hopefully, like everyone else has stressed this is just a scare and all is ok x


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

cjd - again, like everyone else I'm thinking of you and DH and hoping so much that everything will be ok for you  

Trusty xxxxxxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

cjd - My thoughts are with you, I know how worrying it can be I had spotting right up until my scan around 7wks.  Hope everything goes ok with the scan  

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, keeping everything crossed that all is OK at yor scan today


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi cjd
Just read your post......I'd like to give you a big hug too.....I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and DH.

Little


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Thank you so much for all your encouragement. It was a tough extra few days due to hpt giving first a pos then a neg, then Thursday managed to get a blood test done level was 44 which Wessex thought low so booked me for another today.

The fantastic news is I got a    with a level of 309. Just waiting for them to confirm my scan date now.

I am so grateful it has worked I can't hardly believe it.

Good Wessex babydust again.

Springtime


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations Springtime!    You must be on cloud 9


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, not good news I'm afraid. 

I went for my scan today and they found two babies but no heart beats - we have lost twins. I am more devastated than it is possible to say.

I have really enjoyed following all your stories over the weeks and you have been such a support to me, but I won't be able to post on here anymore. I couldn't cope with all the pregnancy stories when mine has ended so tragically. Sorry. I hope you don't think I'm being selfish. 

Good luck to everyone else, take care.

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

CJD 

Not sure if you will get to read this, I am so sorry for your loss, IVF is such a rollercoaster ride, to have got this far and for it to end for you like this must be devastating, all I can say is that I hope we will one day be able to see you on this board telling us good news - I hope you find the strength not to give up and that our words of encouragement and reassurance help you in the future  

Trusty xxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Springtime - CONGRATULATIONS      well done!!

Trusty xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD,  I am very sorry to hear your news.  I can only imagine what you are feeling right now.  I know I try to cling on to hope, but will they re-scan you in a week or so to see if they can see the heartbeats then?  I only say this as you are right in borderline time of them starting to beat?  I really hope you can pop by again soon with some better news.

We'll be very sad to loose you, but totally understand.  This group is full of pregnancies.  Although great for those of us included in that, it must be extremely hard for those that have not succeeded or had such a devistating loss.  Love to you and your DH.  I wish you both well and every luck in the world to get that much deserved baby.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Springtime, Woohoo!!  Congratulations!  Many sticky vibes!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Blimey what posts to come home to!

cjd - as someone said, are they going to re-scan you - it's still early - i've just had an IM from someone else who saw only empty sacs, had a major bleed and was re-scanned to show twins both with heartbeats. I had an empty sac on first scan and was told to go and consider miscarriage options (only neg about Wessex) but next time saw Daisy's heartbeat. DOn't want to get your hopes up though.  BIg hugs to you and your DH.

Hope to see you back one day with better news

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Springtime

Fantastic news!!!!

Look after yourself m'dear. 

Poll

PS D at childminders for first whole day - she had a lovely time, even did painting and we took home a picture (foot and hand print) It was beautiful! She was really smiley at me and DH - makes having to go back to work so much easier/


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

CJD - Sorry to hear your news.  I wish you luck for your next actions.  

Take care of yourself,

H


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Springtime - Congratulations!  You must be so pleased.  Good luck for your scan.

Poll - How lovely that Daisy enjoyed her day with the child minder.  I need to start looking for one even though it's a year away!

Hope everyone is okay,

H


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, Hope you don't mind If I join you. I have been at the wessex since July 2005 (had 3 previous IUI's elsewhere) My 1st IVF ended in severe OHSS and never got to ET. I had FET in November got a BFN. I am now on my 2ww with my test date on the 4th May, crossing everything that this is going to be the one for me.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcome Gail!  Best of luck for when you test!!  I too had to freeze all after my first IVF treatment due to severe OHSS.  Nasty isn't it?  Were you lucky enough to stay out of hospital?  I was in for 2 weeks, half of it being in ICU.  FET's can work, this pregnancy is from our FET


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Witters, I wouldnt wish the OHSS on anyone, I also ended up in hospital, spent 10 days there. I put on over 2 stone, very scary stuff.

I see that it was your 1st FET and your expecting twins, wow. That is so fantastic.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It's good to catch up with you all and it's great Gailp has joined us. Good luck with your 2 ww - we're keeping everything crossed for you.

Well I've had a rubbish end to last week. I had started to feel as if I was getting to my blooming stage (a little late I know! ). Anyway I woke up Thursday feeling really tired and sick so took the day off. Went back to work Friday, felt fine in the morning then started to feel rough in the afternoon and had a couple of nose bleeds so I called the doctor just to see if it was worth popping in to see him. I got an appointment for an hours time and DH came to pick me up. On the way to the doctors someone went into the back of us and I've now ended up with Whiplash . It was really ironic that we were on our way to the doctors at the time. The car in from of us stopped abruptly and so did we, but the person behind us didn't see us (!!!!) and must have smacked into the back of us at full pelt (20-30mph) as we were moved forward and hit the bloke in front. The person who hit us, hit us so hard that her bonnet was wedged under our back bumper and they couldn't get the cars apart. 

I have to admit my DH was extremely calm and called the police straight away and as I was preggers, we ended up with ambulances and paramedics. (quite exciting now!!) - he checked me out and wrote out a form for whip last plus checked where my sit belt had been as it had pulled really tight over the bump! It's amazing that babe wasn't touched but there again it's got it's own little airbag so was well protected.

After all this commotion I finally got to the doctors and found out that I have a water infection. BP after the accident was perfect! I must be strange!! So now I'm on antibiotics for the infection and paracetamol for whip lash - so what a Friday!!

I'm feeling much better now, but really stiff across my neck and shoulders so will probably take tomorrow off too.

I hope everyone else is OK, wasn't yesterday a lovely day? - what's happened to the sun today! BOOH!!!!

Have a lovely Sunday
Love
kinger
xxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Blimey Kinger - what a day. Glad you're getting sorted now though!

Hi to Gailp - best of luck for this cycle!

Has anyone heard from Tobyt - hope it was BFP - but we've not heard....

Alba was due around now - maybe we'll hear of another Wessex babe soon.

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gail, sorry you also had a stay in hospital.  Which one were you in?  I was in the Royal hants, Winchester and they were all lovely and took good care of me.  I hope this FET works for you, after going through all that, you deserve a break.

Kinger, OMG!  How scary!  Do you have a bump belt for the car?  I do and it is a real pain, keep having to move it to different seats, but does keep the belt away from your bump.  So, is your car a write off?  I hate having to sort out car insurance issues.  I hope the whiplash gets better soon along with the UTI.  How weird that your BP was still normal even after all that - good for you!

Hey Poll!  I can't believe Daisy is 6 months old!  She's a little smiler isn't she?

Alba, yes, you must be due very soon!  Good luck!  I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Kinger what a day you had Friday, hope your feeling better today. Thank goodness your BP didn't rise. Hope the rest of the weekend was better for you!

That photo of Daisy is s gorgeous, you must be very proud poll.

Witters I was in Basingstoke hospital, the staff were fantastic however they didn't really know what to do at the beginning so it was a bit worrying.

I'm analysing every twinge at the moment, am I pregnant aren't I pregnant! My boobs have definitely got bigger (sure you all wanted to know that!!) could be the pessaries though. Be glad to go to work tomorrow. Starting a new job, same company just different job and department. Hope my brain starts working its mushy at the moment. At least it might get me to focus on something else briefly.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with the new job Gail!  They didn't have a clue at Winchester either.  When I was in ICU, twice daily I heard phone calls reporting how I was reacting to the drugs and asking what they should do next.  They liked it though as it was something unusual and interesting apparently!  I even had a student come round and interview me when I was back in the normal ward!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I had every Dr in the hospital pop in to see what was going on!!! Scary at the time though. Look at you now though


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hopefully you'll join us preggo's in a week or so Gail


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

I really hope so, crossing everthing that I do get a BFP. Had period type pains on and off for the last few days. But I guess its to early to read anything into yet, either way!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your lovely emails,

I feel much better now thankyou.

Witter, - luckily we were in my DH company car so that's all covered, It's not a right off but does need the back end all sorted now and I think the impact may have twisted the drive shaft  or something! - DOH!  I've just had a couple of quiet days and now everything seems back to normal.

I also think I can feel 'wriggler' moving around more these days - does it feel like bubbles popping inside doesn't it? 

Hope everyone else is ok
Kinger
xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kinger, glad you are feeling better.  I bet you are still shocked though!  Being a company car will make it easier for you atleast.  Sounds like a lot of damage!  Glad you can feel more movement now, especially after the accident.  Yes, it can feel like little bubbles popping at times.  Enjoy them, they will only get stronger now 

Gail, yes, still very early for symptoms


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I've not been on for a few days been a bit busy!!

I'm now a mum to a darling baby son Theo William, born 23/04/06 at 5.20pm, weighing in at 7lb1oz.   

Dreams have finally come true!

Hope you are all well, will catch up properly in a few days once I come off  

Trusty xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Trusty!  I bet you are on   Welcome little Theo William!  I bet he doesn't even realise how much he is loved and has been longed for.  Not bad either, only one day past your EDD, pretty good going!

I would love to hear your birth story.  Enjoy your little man and give him lots of kisses from us all!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Trusty,

Just wanted to say exactly the same as Witters - Congratulations to you and DH!!!

           

I can't wait to hear all about it. Theo is a lovely name and you must be on  
At least all the hard work was worth it!
Look after yourself and little Theo and hopefully hear from you soon
Kinger
xxxxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Trusty,
Congratulations....wonderful news, look forward to hearing all about it........
Best Wishes to you and DH...

Hi to all,
Pleased to catch up on all the news.....glad that everyone is doing well....
I have felt the baby move around alot just lately....tends to be at night time... I always  wake up around 2 ish...I rub my tummy and sure enough I get a little response!!!!

Best Wishes to you all
Little


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies, 
Have attached a picture of Theo in my profile, not sure if its there, brains a bit mushy at the moment!
Hope you are all well, thanks for your well wishes.
Trusty x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, just look at little Theo! You must be so proud Trusty!

Little, isn't the movement just the best?


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Aaah Trusty - how beautiful he is! 

Hugest congratulations - he must be the first Wessex baby (apart from my Daisy) so far on our Wessex thread.

Hope you are enjoying it all! (Especially the mushy brain bit!)

Take care everyone else .

Gailp - hope the 2ww is going quickly!

Poll


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Finally got the change to log in.  Much like trusty I've been busy with a new baby.

I gave birth to Cara Nicole on 23/4 (her due date) at 03.05 weighing a healthy 7lb5oz, she is absolutely gorgeous.

Had a bit of a time of it.  Went to Winchester day unit on friday and BP was high so they kept me in for observation.  Came home friday night and took a turn for the worst headed back up to winchester where they induced me early saturday morning, had two other attempts at induction, the third finally worked.  Labour was very quick, but head wasn't fully engaged so they tried forcepts, no luck, so ended up with an emergency section.....what a nightmare.

Anyway, I will hopefully have time to log back in later and do some personals and put a picture of Cara on.

Trusty - your little boy looks absolutely lovely.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi

Gosh I go away for a week and we have two births!  Massive congratulations Alba and Trusty you must both be thrilled!

Kinger - Sorry to see you had an accident, glad you are okay.

Witters - I have my 4d scan on Saturday and am really looking forward to it after seeing your twins!

Gailp - Hi and good luck.

Hi Pol & Springtime and everyone else.  I have been back in Spain.  I have got a cot and changer etc out there now so it is ready for when baby arrives.  I have booked flights for 2+1 for after the due date, it was good to add an infant to the booking!!  I have lots of movement from my baby and love to watch his/her limbs sticking out of my tummy, it is so wierd but lovely.  

Take care,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, congratulations!  Welcome little Cara Nicole!!  What an unstraightforward birth   Still, I'm sure looking into those gorgeous eyes that it is all well worth it!  Looking forward to the pics!

Hollyanne,  so, you'll be living in Spain?  I didn't realise that.  It must be difficult to get everything oganised with such difficult circumstances.  Enjoy your 4D!  Where are you getting it done?  We may get another done at first view in a couple of weeks.  They are having a problem with the machine.  It is new and hed to be sent back so we shall see.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho Alba

Hugest congratulations to you too! Welcome to Cara Nicole! 

Sorry you had a bit of a time of it - the memory usually fades very quickly and it becomes a dinner party story (remember to include all the gory details!)  Have a lovely time with Cara - savour the moments cos your life will seriously speed up now!

Poll


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Witters - We will only be living in Spain for holidays - we have to live in England to work unfortunately.  I will however be spending as much of my maternity leave in sun as I can!  Dh will have to come for weekends!  We are having the scan at Bupa in Havant (4D Baby View).  I will let you know what it is like! 

H


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations Alba & DH !!!!!!......Hope that all is going well.....for you all!!
Best Wishes Little

Witters, Hope all is well with you and...x2!!! .....Yes it is the best feeling in the world feeling the baby move around.....it's been having a real whizz around over the last week!!! I having to look for bigger size clothes now.... as most of mine are geting too tight now....although Mother care clothes seem to be too big still...so I'm hoping that the next size up will be okay!!

Best Wishes 
Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Little,  yes, even though I got maternity wear, I had to re-buy bigger clothes after a while.  I initially got under the bump stuff thinking I can wear it through to the end, but now that is just too uncomfy and barely fits.  I am definately into the big stretch belly front panel that took for ever to grow into.  Now they are the most comfy trousers ever.  If I get hot, I just slide it down so it's under my bump.  Have fun shopping!  So expensive though isn't it?


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Huge congratulations to Alba and DH, it's so lovely hearing about the Wessex babies coming along now.  

I've been having quite alot of movement as well now, it's the nice bubbly stage still. I had a midwife appointment today and got to hear the heart beat again. Although I don't know the sex people and the midwife were telling me the old wives tail that depending on the heartbeat you can guess the sex of the baby. Actually it doesn't work at all as the midwife told me when she's delivering babies she always tries to guess the sex from the heartbeat and it's always different, but on that theory ours should be a girl as it was 156. Which has been consistant throughout. But there again the wriggler has been quite active so that's probably made the heart beat quite high.

Have any of you been to Gun Wharf Quay? I went there at the weekend and picked up some very cheap maternity clothes. Tracky bottoms at 2.50 (bargain!). I think I came away having spent £30 and had bought  2 * trousers, a skirt, 3 tops and tracky bottoms. Have to admit you need to get there between 9 - 10 at the weekend but you have the shop to yourself and it makes it much better than fighting everyone else in the shop for the check out. 

Speak to you all soon
Kinger


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We were going to pop there at the weekend, but decided against it as we thought it would be heaving at the bank holiday.  Which shops do the maternity wear?  I was thinking of getting some skirts ready for the hot weather.

Glad your midwife appointment went well!  The heart beats are totally unpredictable I think as they speed up if they're awake and slow down if they are asleep. It sure is fun guessing though   I wonder if it will be a little girl?


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI Witter,

The only shop in gunwharf that did any maternity clothing was Next (which was disappointing really) although I didn't try Gap. I want to get a few skirts too. I ordered one from a catalogue the other day(Vertabuet or something) and it looked horrendous. It was quite floral but where there was so much maternial gathered up I looked like a short fat pavlova. That's going back!!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi

Just to let you now. I did my test today and it was a BFN. Going for a follow up on the 22nd May, I guess it will be a fresh cycle hopefully without OHSS.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Gail   I'm so sorry to hear that   Go spoil yourself...

Kinger, thanks for that!  Glad that skirt is going back, we can't have you looking like a pavlova!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Gail

So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you lots - best of luck for next cycle!

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Gailp I'm sorry it didn't work out for you this time  .


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Thank you all for you kind words. Good luck with you Births and babies


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho Wessexers

Hope we're all well and enjoying the sunshine. Daisy loves being outside - it makes her shout and grin from ear to ear. I think she likes the different way her voice sounds.

Alba and Trusty - how's it going? Feeding alright? Sleeping alright? Do let us know when your birth stories are up so I can read them.

All those lovely pg ladies - do enjoy your bumps and all the kicks. It's lovely isn't it? THough I suffered in pgy owing to an SPD like thing, I still loved being pg and even feel a bit envious when I see pg women - which is stupid given that I have my lovely Daisy!

Big hugs to all those on the wait or recovering from a temporary set back (it will happen!!)

Take care

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

I hope every one is doing well.

A little update on me...

We have just got back from exhibiting. I must be obviously pregnant now as people were being drawn to the stand to ask all about the pregnancy! I did get treated like a queen though with everyone running about after me!  

We had our 28 week growth scan this morning. Both babies are great. Measuring bang on schedual, although one is taking after me with a big belly. It's measuring a week or so ahead. Twin 1 is head down, Twin 2 is breech. Hopefully they stay like that or atleast Twin 1 does so I'll be up for a natural delivery. They still have plenty of room in there right now though, so anything can happen. They were very good babies today. The lady was impressed at how co-operative they were.

Here are their measurements:
Twin 1

Fetal Heart Motion: Present
Presentation: Cephalic (head down)
Placenta: Anteria, not low

BPD: 71mm  (Width of baby's Head)
HC: 265mm  (Head Circumference)
FAC: 229mm (Abdominal Circumference)
FL: 52mm    (Femur Length)

Twin 2

Fetal Heart Motion: Present
Presentation: Breech
Placenta: Posteria, Fundal, not low

BPD: 71mm
HC: 256mm
FAC: 245mm
FL: 52mm


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Guys

Congratulations and welcome to the new Wessex babies!!  

I hope to join you next time, this time I have a missed miscarriage, just getting sorted out. They thought it was ectopic so that was a panic last week admitted to Princess Anne hosp. Back Weds for scan but HCG only going up gradually, small sac and no fetal pole etc. Not viable but just working out what to do.

We obviously want to start again as soon as do you know how long you have to wait before you can start anothe cycle and does any of the treatments such as drugs or D and C to clear the womb impact this?

Princess Anne staff were really good, hopefully I will get pg next time and I'll be happy to have my baby there.

Best wishes to you all
Spring


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Springtime

So sorry to hear your news. You still sound really positive which is good - now you know you can  get pg it's just a  matter of time!! 

You're right about Princess Anne's - I had Daisy there and they were brilliant!

Take care and look after yourself

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Spring time - So sorry to hear your news. When my first cycle failed I had to wait till the start of my 2nd period before I could start the treatment again (2nd period can be day 1 of your next treatment though) Are you having a follow up meeting with Wessex? If so it may be best to speak to them and just confirm that.  Like polttc said, at least you know you can fall pregnant so there is hope and I'm sure it won't be too long.  We're keeping everything crossed for you. xxxx  

Witters, it's good to hear that the little ones are growing well. How are you feeling in yourself?

Well I'm now 24 weeks and can't believe how fast the time is passing. DH and I are now thinking about getting a few things for the little wriggler so we're going to start looking at prams over the weekend. I can't get over how buying a pram is like buying a car...specially when the description mentions suspension and alloy wheels!! Looks like the pram is going to be a job for the other half!

Have any of you been to Aqua Natal? I went last night for for the first time to Bitterne. There's two mid wives who take the class and one of them is always in the pool with the pregnant woman making sure everything is OK. It was absolutely brilliant and I had the best night sleep yet. I totally recommend it if anyone is interested and there were people there at all different stages of their pregnancy. One of them was even due yesterday and luckily her midwife was one taking the class. 

Anyway, I had better get on with some work
Speak to you all soon
Kinger
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kinger sounds like you are enjoying this stage.  Have fun shopping!  Prams are the hardest things to buy, there's so much to choose from.  Remember to think about how you will use it and make sure it fits through doorways and in the boot of the car!  I've never tried the aqua arobics, but it sounds like fun!  It certainly is very beneficial too.

I am feeling well.  Went to the dentist this morning and all was fine, so that's good news for another 6 months!


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Dear all,
I'm so sorry for having disappeared of the face of the internet! We had a very traumatic month and I just didn't feel up to posting. Thank you for thinking of me though.
Sorry to hear your news springtime and gail - april obviously wasn't the best month. Hopefully, we'll all be lucky second time around.
I thought I'd let you know my story, but it is rather long, so I apologise in advance.

I started spotting 8 days after ET, and just knew in my heart that it hadn't worked. The bleeding was very light and carried on for 4 days, when it just stoppped. We did the test which was negative as expected and a week later had a blood test at Wessex which also confirmed that we weren't pregnant. I found it more difficult to deal with than I had thought I would.
At the same time as I started spotting, I lost my appetite and started to feel dizzy and light headed. This carried on for about 5 weeks, but both me and Paul just put it down to me being depressed and not eating. I did feel a bit weird about that as normally I wouldn't say I was the kind of person who got depressed easily and was worried about how to 'snap out of it' 
anyway, last week we finally got a reason, I was rushed into hospital with suspected appendicitis which actually turned out to be an abcess on my right ovary which had burst and released pus into my stomach.
My ovary must have been infected during egg collection, and the infection just kept going over the last month, which explains the loss of appetite and dizziness. For some reason last week, the abcess must have burst and that made me really ill.
The upshot is, that they had to removed my right ovary and tube. 

I'm now back at home and actually feeling lots better. I feel relieved in some ways that I wasn't depressed and I already feel so much more positive. However, the loss of my ovary has really knocked me for six, especially as it was as a result of the IVF treatment. It scares me for what might happen next time, even though I have been reassured that it should be fine. I also feel ambiguous towards Wessex, they are all so lovely there, and we went to see Sue last week who was brilliant, but I still feel ****** off that we paid for IVF which wasn't successful and in fact resulted in me losing an ovary. It's something that I need to work through in my head somehow.

Congratulations if you have read through to the end. I just wanted to come back and let you know how I was and that I hadn't just disappeared. Thanks for you thoughts, it meant a lot to me.

Congratulations to the wessex babes that have been born this month, it's so exciting and gives me so much hope.
To those still pregnant, I hope that you are enjoying every minute, it must be going so fast.

TobyT xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi TobyT!  Your story just made my tummy turn.  What an awful experience.  I'm very sorry that it didn't work out for you this time around   I am however angry for you that you had to go through so much pain, anguish and surgery resulting in the loss of your ovary.  Your mind must be everywhere right now.  I hope that you get some kind of explaination and that Wessex treat you well after all this.  Love and hugs to both you and your DH.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Finally got a chance to catch up as little Theo is having a nap.
Firstly - TobyT, Gail and Springtime - sorry to hear your news, keep strong and positive, sending you all  

Kinger, Witters, little & Hollyanne, - Just reading up on your posts, your pregnancies seem to be speeding along now, won't be long before you're mummies!!! You all must be soooo excited!

Pollttc - Hows you and Daisy, hope all is well

Well ladies, What can I say!!! I'm learning to multi task, I'm learning to laugh at projectile vomit, sore nipples and poo under my fingernails!!! Wow what a journey motherhood is, it;s overwhelming, I never realised how much it would change my life, each day is getting a bit easier, Theo is thriving on breastmilk and I'm so chuffed it's going well, he's put on another 8oz this week so I must be doing it right! He is such a miracle and I am truly blessed and thankful for my gorgeous healthy son!
My boobs have now started leaking bigtime! I have to do a check before I go out anywhere to make sure there are no wet patches and that I've put them away after each feed! My brains gone to mush even more now - I nearly put milk in the fabric softner compartment of the washing machine today! well, they looked the same colour and both cartons were next t each other - easy mistake I think!!!! 
Anyway, All well with us, happy and loving motherhood

Take care all
Trusty and Theo xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

Toby T - glad you felt able to post and tell us about what happened. It must be awful for you - keep as strong as you can. You must be feeling angry!

Nice to hear from all you pg ladies - aren't the movements just the best!? I went to aqua-natal every Wed pm at Holbrooke Leisure Centre in Gosport (horrible changing rooms - and a fair way from here but...) it was run by midwives and the hour before they had a rolling programme of ante-natal which was good. I'd thoroughly recommend it!

Trusty - lovely pic of Theo. You're so right about the motherhood journey (NB Please get a ticker!) I keep wondering when I'll stop being so blown away by how amazing Daisy is and how    
wonderful it is to have her. Re leakage - I had enough milk for the first four months to feed several babies and must have kept the breast pad manufacturers in business - I got through maybe 10 or so a day and about 8 at night for ages - they were generally sodden by each feed! (tmi I know!) I couldn't be without them at all - it's no wonder D doubled her birth weight in just 12 wks! I'm now only feeding twice a day and I was surprised just how quickly my boobs settled after the previous months!


Anyways lovely ladies

Take care

Poll


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Now have ticker - only took me 9 months to figure out how to do it  !


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Spring I am so sorry to hear about your missed miscarriage.   When do you have your FUP with Wessex? I have mine tomorrow after my BFN.

Toby I am so sorry for what you have gone through, sending big hugs your way. I can only imagine how hard it has all been for you. 

Its so lovely to hear all the positive results from the Wessex just hope I can join you all one day  

I have got a bit of a dilemma. We have 1 frozen embryo left and we have just had a letter from Wessex asking what we want to do with it. If they carry on storing it after August they will charge £500 for 5 years. I think my main concern is that the thawing % has been so poor, its been less than 50% so if we do pay and then we go for a medicated FET we could come to ET day and it may not survive, so I would have put myself through all those drugs for nothing. Does anyone know if Wessex will do an unmedicated cycle? I thought if we can get them to agree on that then we can go ahead next month and then if the worst happens and it a) doesn't thaw or b) i get a BFN we can then go straight to a fresh cycle and I will have had a short break from the dreaded drugs. 

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello, hello, hello!!

Sorry I kind of left you all in the lurch.  Let's just say I've been a bit busy these last couple of weeks.  

I am a MUM!!!!!

Myles and Keilidh (Kay-lee) were born on Friday 26th May 2006.  Myles at 3:35am weighing 2lb 12oz and Keilidh at 3:52am weighing 3lb 6oz.  I will write my birth story as soon as I can, but right now am spending lots of time either expressing or down in special care.

Basically, on Thursday 18th May, I was at work and my waters broke - well gushed!  Oddly enough, I was about to leave for my consultants appointment but in the end ended up on labour ward.  For the next week, I was on complete bed rest as I was contracting and was 5cm dialated and almost fully effaced since the 18th.  I had the steroid shots, but we were all obviously trying to keep them in as long as possible.  Well, they stayed in until early hours of the 26th, so did pretty well between us.  

They are doing great.  Myles had an infection initially due to the broken waters, but is now off the antibiotics.  He is on full feeds now already and coping really well - 17ml every 2 hours.  Keilidh was getting very tired with her breathing, so she had to go on a venitlator for a few days.  She came off it, but after 25 minutes of breathing air, she was struggling, so needed CPAP (the oxygen in her nose).  Glad to say, she is now off all that and breathing on her own really well.  She is justfinishing her transfer over to full feeds and hoping to get the IV drip out tomorrow.  

Expressing is going great!  Just call me Ermintrude!  It took 3 days to come in, but now I'm getting over 550ml each day, so getting ahead of myself already!  Good boobies!!  I just came out of hospital and leaving them there was very hard, but we go back regularly to see them, so it isn't too bad.  

Anyway, must go as my best friend the pump is calling me!

I will post lots of pics and my birth story over the next few days, but wanted to pop on and say hello and thank you for thinking of me.  I don't think I'll ever catch up with what I've missed, but hope you are all ok and keeping well.  

Love to all,

Sarah xxx


----------



## TobyT (Mar 30, 2006)

Dear Witters,

What a busy time you have had! and how scarey it must have been. How long do they have to stay in hospital for? It must have been so difficult to come out and have to leave them there.
They sound so tiny, sending lots of getting stronger vibes for them. 
Those are gorgeous names. Can't wait to see some piccies.

Glad you are all doing well, 

Toby


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Fantastic news Witters!!!!!! 

So pleased for you and the safe arrival of your lovely babies, must be so hard leaving them though, you sound as if you're coping really well, also well done with the expressing.
Can't wait to see the pics.

Theo is going through another growth spurt, feeding every 1.5 hours today and is still hungry! bless him.

Take care of yourself and the family!

Trusty & Theo xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Witters

Fantastic news that you're now a Mummy - glad to hear that your little Bubs are doing well. Well done for all that expressing Ermintrude!
Look after yourself and your lovely babies (which hossie are they in?)

Poll

Also - Trusty, the growth spurts are interesting times - you'll feel a bit drained (literally) I expect. Make sure you drink loads and loads of water and have the TV remote to hand!


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Witters

Well done, congratulations and best wishes to you all.

Love

Spring


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls,  I hope you don't mind me posting here.  Debs sent me the link to this chat as I am thinking about having my IVF treatment at the Wessex.  I have already had one abandoned cycle at a clinic in London but found the travelling etc. hard work especially as I over stimulated.  Can I ask what you all think of the Wessex?  From the posts on here there seem to be quite a few success stories which is fantastic (congrats to you all).  The stats on their web site don't look too great although I'm told that they are quite out of date.
Would really appreciate any of your thoughts as it's such a big decision to make.
Thanks.
Jane x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jane

I believe their stats have improved quite dramatically (I think) If you send for their pack then they give updated figures. I can't speak highly enough of Wessex and not just because I got my beautiful Daisy. I've written a review on the clinic review thread which should help.

Do come and join us on this thread should you decide - we've been a bit quiet lately!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello!! Hopefully soon, I'll get a routine set up so I can pop in more often.

Myles and Keilidh are doing really well. Great progress yesterday infact. Keilidh has grown big enough to progress from her incubator into a cot! She actually seems much happier in it too. In the incubator, she had quite a few oxygen saturation dips. Far less in the cot so far 

Yesterday morning, Myles was wide awake an hour and a half before his feed. Very unlike him, my little Mr Dosey. So I changed his nappy and freshened him up and then tried him at the breast. He did quite well, latched on and had a few sucks, then fell asleep. Tiring work you know!

Keilidh was also awake at feed time, so we tried her too. She did great. Got a really good latch and was properly sucking, you could see her working right along her jaw. She was trying for a good 10 minutes or so. I'm such a proud mummy! Then again in the evening. That time, she knew what to do, tongue out, mouth wide open!!

In terms of coming home, they were born at 30w3d, so all but 10 weeks early. They say to aim for your due date for them to come home, but that depends on the individual baby. So, we potentially have another 7 or 8 weeks in there. If they are feeding, gaining weight and breathing well, it could be sooner than that, so fingers crossed!

I am hoping to set up a blog, so you can see that for any updates incase I'm not about here. But for now, here's a pic. Notice how Myles (Twin 1) is a little sleeping angel, and Keilidh (twin 2) still likes to rule the roost? Just look at that expression with her finger sticking up at her brother!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations Witters!      Myles & Keilidh look absolutely adorable. You and DH must be feeling very proud. 
My friends had their baby 10 weeks early and to see little Ben now (officially 6 months if you count from his due date) you really wouldn't know that he came early. I bet it must be hard work though visiting the hospital and then going home but it's not going to be for much longer!  

Well I just don't know where the time has gone and it seems ages since I last posted. I was quite surprised how quiet it's been but then thinking back it's all so very exciting that we've almost all come to the end of our pregnancy journey and now starting life as new mums!!     It's great!

Well I'm now at 28 weeks! Don't know where the time has gone! I'mnow beginning to feel quite big!  My mum and dad have come from Spain for a month and we're really shocked at how big I am, my mum is never very tactful with her comments and constantly seems to be telling me how FAT I am !!!!   I have had a moan and told them both they should be saying that I'm glowing and healthy looking.) Grrrrrr! I was quite paranoid and asked everyone at work whether I was fat, and they said I look neat and deffinately not fat - so I feel much better now!)

I'm still going to Aqua Natal and absolutely love it so recommend it to anyone else who wants to do some exercise with their little bump! I go to Bitterne and now they've started another class at the quays on Thursday so I'm going to start going twice a week. The midwifes who take the class are great, and they get you doing things that you think would be too much for a pregnant person but at the end of the day it's great that they don't wrap you up in cotton wool!!

We're now at that stage where we need to get our butts into gear and start getting the nursery in order! Going to start this weekend with painting the room and I've finally settled on some furniture and got that today so at least we've made a start. The pram has now been chosen, and my DH parents have very kindly offered to buy that - it's quite a relief as the baby stuff can get quite expensive but still 'wriggler' is worth it.

I've got 8 weeks left till I give up work! That may be a blessing as our offices are air conditioned. Usually I'm a sun worshipper but I was quite surprised at how hot I've been feeling.

Anyway, I've waffled on enough so will bored you ladies no longer
It's great to hear everyone is doing well.

Take care and speak to you soon
Kinger
x


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh Witters, They are so tiny and so adorable, I just looked at Keilidh's little nappy and thought aahhhhhh   how tiny!
Well, they sound as if they are doing great, especially that you managed to get them to latch on, really great progress well done. 
Theo has got the latching on down to a fine art - its ''latching off'' thats the problem!!! He tends to want to look around mid feed and then thrashes around, my poor nips are gonna be about a foot long!!!!!

Hi Kinger - wow it doesn't seem 5 mins since you had your BFP does it - time flies so quickly, I can;t believe I was actually pregnant, seems years ago. Anyway, ignore anyone who says your fat, your a gorgeous pregnant woman and growing a lovely baby so there!!!!! I put on about 3 stone whilst pregnant, I've lost 1.5 stone but stopped there, mind you I cant stop eating sweets still!! 

Anyway, must dash, it's our wedding anniversary tomorrow and we are all going out as a family - ahh!
Take care all

Trusty xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

As usual just my 'crappy' short posts again (just you girls wait til you're back at work and looking after Bubs etc!!!!)

Witters - you're little babies are beautiful! Congratulations on the feeding - it does take time to learn these things and of course, yours aren't supposed to need to yet - they're clearly gifted and will probably continue to be!

Trusty - know what you mean about the nipples! They do get toughened up though (but don't seem it if you know what I mean) Just wait til Theo tries to turn over with a nipple in his mouth - it's D's new thing - she's been rolling since 17 wks so I should be thankful she's only just tried the rolling and feeding trick!

Kinger - Have fun getting your nursery ready. I wouldn't panic about getting loads of stuff though - I've found that you get a better idea of what you really need once the baby is actually there! (apart from the obvious of course)

Well - we're fine here too. (Just - D had a horrible scary allergic reaction yesterday afternoon and we had to rush her to the docs - it seems tomatoes and D don't go just at the moment! SHe's fine now though) She's now sitting up really well, saying 'mamamamama' and can crawl backwards! I'm such a proud Mummy!

Take care lovely ladies! (And all you Mums yet to be - it'll happen and you'll be regaling us with stories too!)

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations Witters,........I haven't posted for sooo long now and it was kind of weird as I wondered to myself whether you may have had the twins early...and of course you have.....what fantastic news!!!!!! they look sooo tiny....pleased to  hear that they are all okay, I hope it doesn't get too upsetting to leave them, but hopefully you will be taking them home very soon!!!! 

As for me I'm 28.3dys now not coping with the heat very well and I am now on the dreaded Iron tablets....which have given me a bit more energy!!! amongst other things!!!!  We have got to the stage of choosing which Pram..Car seat...Cot...etc etc...... It's all getting soo exciting now!!!! I can't wait to see just what or who the baby is going to look like!!!

Well that's all for now, except to say hello to everyone....hope all is going well for everyone!!!!
Best of luck Witters....best wishes to you ..DH and the twins!!!!
Little...


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Witters, how are your little ones this week?
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

Just a quick post to pass on my blog address. <- Click here... They are both doing well and we are now tandem breast feeding! Keilidh is so good and knows just what she wants that she can latch on from any angle it seems! Myles is a typical boy and needs a little persuasion as it is so much easier to fall asleep and have his tummy filled by the tube. He is improving by the day though. I am doing daily updates and there are some pictures on there too. There are some of Keilidh on her ventilator during her first few days of life. Looks traumatic, was traumatic, but somehow, I saw past all the wires and tubes and monitors.


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters,
What wonderful pictures of the Twins.....Pleased to hear that they are doing so well.... I bet you can't wait until they come home!!!  It's amazing to think that they were inside you and should have been for  a few more weeks to come!!  

I hope that everything keeps going well and that you Will be able to  bring them home very soon!!

Best wishes to you...The Twins...and DH

Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

Well - had to go to Princess Anne's today (gynae to do with episiotomy stitches - my birth trophies!!) Was very emotional - went there for several years for fertility stuff (oh so helpful!!!!) and then had my lovely girl there! 

Witters - your twinnies look so lovely and so small! They'll be growing apace with all that feeding and important sleeping - hope you're managing to sleep too - get some in before they come home!

Little - you should have given us an update - how're you feeling?

Hi ho to everyone - am on laptop in bed and flipping battery is going so have to post on other boards quickly

Take care

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi to All The Wessex Girls!
Not too sure what has happened here.....we seem to have lost quite a few pages of post?.....

Hope all is well with everyone.....I assume that there are not any more early arrivals!!!....still struggling with the exceptionally hot weather.....my feet and ankles seem to be permanently swollen...so glamorous
my bump seems to be really pushing out front now, I keep bumping into things!!! ....DH has a new image name for me now.... "Bubbles" from Little Britain.....what a thing to say.......!!!!!!I can assure you all that I do not have the full wig down there!!!!!!

Well that's all for now....
best wishes to everyone
Little


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Little,
I really feel for you in this hot weather! poor you, I had to laugh at bubbles - darrrling!!!!

Well it's quite a special day for me today, exactly one year since my egg collection so I've decided its Theo's ''creation'' day!
Hard to believe what we've gone through and what we now have.
Hope all you other mums and bumps are all doing ok

Love Trusty xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Trusty,
Thanks for you reply.....I hope that baby Theo is doing well.....It is amazing to think that as you say it is a whole year since you had your egg collection......and great to give the day a title of "creation"....you will never forget that day!!!!  We will never forget the day we conceived... as it was such a surprise to manage it naturally!!.....as it was in Spain....back in December last year....we keep thinking maybe we will pick a Spanish middle - name...but we haven't decided on a first name yet... we keep referring to He or She as "Junior" at the moment, so...... back to the baby name book!!!

Well that's all for now....except to say has anyone heard from Hollyanne ? I hope everything is okay with her...she use to post quite regularly?

Lots of xxxx Little....


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

I'm off on hols tomorrow (whoo hoo and OMG how much stuff?!) so won't be posting for a bit.

Take it easy all you pg ladies, keep your feet up!
Hi ho to the mummies 

and most of all, lots of love and support to anyone 'in progress' or waiting for it all to kick off.,

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It's been torture not being able to sign on and catch up with everyone and you're right, we seem to have lost quite a few pages.

Anyway, I hope everyone is well. Well like Little I'm on the count down now. Only 4 weeks to go till the due date. Ekkkkkk. I've got to admit my one fear is the birth although I know I can't do anything about it!! I seem to be analysing every twinge.

This is my last week at work and then (hopefully) I've got 3 weeks to chill and catch up on some 'me' time!! I'm really looking forward to it. I've got to a stage now where I do feel very uncomfortable and am looking forward to being able to bend down and do my shoes up properly.  Everything is beginning to become such an effort. Oh well it's all worth it!

I had my hospital visit on Saturday and I actually found that quite useful. It was good to get familiar with the surrounding before the baby comes along.

Little - where are you giving birth? I know you've told me before but I've got a brain like a sieve lately. grrr. How have you been feeling and are you still suffering from swollen ankles? I do feel for you, I've been fairly lucky up till know but my ankles are now beginning to swell and feel quite uncomfortable.

Anyway, I won't waffle on too much. 
Hope all is well
Love
Kinger
xxxxx
[br]: 8/08/06, 19:32polttc, have a wonderful holiday? Are you going anywhere nice?
xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
Thanks for your post.....It sounds like you and I are feeling the same way at the moment!!..I keep thinking about the birth more and more.... thinking can I do it?.....but I think that must be a natural reaction for every women.... I have been getting period like pains from time to time...and some bouts of tightening....has this happened to you?....yes my feet and ankles are still swelling up each day... the evenings are the worst and boy do I look glamorous!!!! the only advantage is that it does go down during the night.....In answer to your other question....I am booked into St Marys Portsmouth.... for the birth....my sister-in-law works as a paediatric nurse there and assures me that it has a good reputation!!!

I bought some more bits for the baby today.....also invested in a breast pump...and bottles.....I intend to breast feed all being well...so I thought that it would be a good idea to get the pump so that if I want to pop out for a while.... that DH can give the baby a feed!!!....it all still feels a bit surreal to me at the moment...but I am sure it will hit me like a train when the baby does arrive!!!

I bet you can't wait to finish work.....make the most of it....be sure to rest as much as you can!!!

That's all for now...
take care...keep posting!!
Best wishes Little  

[br]: 11/08/06, 19:49Hi Wessex Girls,
Hope all is still well with everyone.........Thank goodness it has cooled down over the last few days!!!!....
totally selfish I know but I actually feel more human again!!!.....the swelling has disappeared......and I can actually see my ankles once more!!!....... had another blood test to check my haemoglobin levels, as I have been a little bit anaemic.....I haven't received any phone calls so I assume my levels have gone back up. The baby seems to still be very active and loves to kick me in the ribs and is putting more pressure on my bladder.....I seem to spend my life in the toilet these days!!!!! My hospital bag is packed and rarering to go!!!.....knowing my luck I will probably go over my due date......but then who knows just what might happen?

Good luck to you all and keep posting!!
Best Wishes
Little


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi everyone

I seemed to have lost touch with everything that is going on here   It didn't help with the sight being down.

I had my first scan at Wessex last week and saw a lovely heartbeat   Does the worrying ever end though? I will be so glad to reach 12 weeks, hoping I can then start to relax a bit  

Little and Kinger not long for you two at all now. I bet its exciting and scary at the same time


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Will post properly at some point I promise!

Gail -  COngratulations on your scan - it's such a fabulous moment isn't it? Have you got another at Wessex? 
Worrying never stops - I don't think I stopped knicker checking the whole of my pgy (could have been habit of course!) until DH laughed when I told him and said it'd be a show I was looking for not m/c (I was 39 wks!) 
After each scan I felt better and then as time got further away I got all panicky again -  once the midwife could hear heartbeat it was better though and once movement felt it was okay too! I didn't get a doppler though as I decided it'd be glued to my belly and then I'd get paranoid if I couldn't find heartbeat and I'm glad of this!
DH and I are just wondering about number two (I can't quite believe it - we have no money, no room, no energy !!) We're trying by ourselves first but I did wonder how FET works - I know you can do natural and medicated but don't know what the difference is - also (if you don't mind me asking - how much is it and do you have to pay again for consultation appointments?

Hi ho to Little and Kinger - hope you are feeling well and getting prepared. Should you be packing Labour bags yet?

Hi to Trusty and Witters too - hope all the Bubs are doing well.

Take care all

Poll


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Poll

I don't have any more scans at Wessex which is kind of scary. My next scan should be at 12 weeks at Basingstoke hospital, so I am just waiting for the appointment to come through then I can start counting the days   So I have another 30 weeks of knicker checking to go    I was considering getting a doppler but like you I thought it might make me more paranoid, this worrying never ends does it!!!!!

Thinking about no 2 how exciting   I have heard so many stories of people that fall pregnant naturally with their 2nd child after having to have IVF for the first, so keep on trying  

I had 2 medicated cycles and 1 unmedicated which was the one that worked. They cost £750 which includes scans and appointments, the drugs on top were about £100. The drugs on the medicated were almost the same as for a fresh cycle so you suppress then start stimms. The unmedicated was great, Wessex aren't over keen on the unmedicated because the odds are so low and they only agreed to it because we had an embryo that they said we had to use up or pay £500 to store and they said as we had such  a poor thaw rate it wasn't worth storing. As I had only just finished a medicated FET I couldn't face any more drugs especially as I never though the embryo would thaw, but hey for me it was the best decision ever.  

Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Gailp,
It is nice to see you posting again.....glad to hear you are well......having the first scan I found almost surreal, although reassuring at the same time, but seeing the little heart beat on the screen is just amazing!!!....I had a nuchal scan at 12.5 weeks...at first view...privately....by then the baby actually looks like a baby (so to speak)!! I couldn't wait to get to that stage too...but personally my confidence grew more once I got past the 16 week stage.....but of course you are right you never stop worrying!!! ..... Yes I have got mixed emotions at the moment.....I burst into tears the other day, something on the television set me off!!!!

Hi  Poll,
Pleased to hear you are trying for number 2....I will be keeping everything crossed for you!!!....Yes it is getting closer now, yes I am virtually "packed".....with one or two exceptions......I hate to be caught out on being organised.....I seem to keep hearing stories of early arrivals......so I ere on the side of caution!!

Hi Witters,
Pleased to read that everything is going well with you and the Twins.......I have been to your blogg address quite a few times now...I just love to read all your updates and look at your photo album, where do you find the time to keep updating it?.....You must be exhausted......I hope you are getting some help so that you don't get run down.

Well that's all for now
Best Wishes to All!!
Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho

THought I'd do a quick post and bump us up the list again - we were on page three!

Gailp - I'm amazed by your bump - no one even guessed I was pg at 14 wks - and the kids at school didn't even start asking til I was wearing full on maternity clothes! 

Little - can't believe it's so near for you now - your pgy seems to have shot by - though it probably doesn't feel like that to you - I felt like I'd been pg for ever! Are you having any twinges or signs? Should I start a labour dance for you soon? Have you tried the raspberry leaf tea?

D is fine - continues to amaze us - she's brilliant (I'm slightly biased though!) SHe's speedily crawling everywhere, pulls up without a thought and stands up to play at a table or sofa. she's getting more confident at her cruising too. Oh and sometimes takes both hands away when standing - does wobble but is trying!
We're off to my Mum's on Friday - she only saw D a month a go but I think she'll be amazed too!

Take care - hi to Trusty, Witters, Alba, Kinger and everyone else

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well I thought I would post and catch up with everyone. 

I've now been on maternity leave for almost 2 weeks and I don't know how I fitted in going to work! It's been absolutely lovely. Haven't really done too much but am definitely trying to make the most of this 'chill' time. Although I do try and do a 'job' a day be it some cleaning or off shopping for something or visiting someone.

can't believe how quick time is zooming by. Not long left now. I just saw little only have 11 days left! I'm am getting so nervous about the birth side of it all. I know we all go through it but sometimes I feel like a little ticking bomb not knowing when I'm it's all going to happen.

I did have a mid wife appointment yesterday and she said the baby was lying in the perfect labour/delivery position....ekkkkkkkk!!

Anyway, I'm just going to make the most of this time. 

Little, I hope all is well with you. x 
Gailp....you look very well in your photo. Good luck with the rest of the pregnancy, it's going to fly by.

Polltc - It's good hearing that that D is doing so well. My little nephew is about the same age as it's been amazing see how quickly he now gets around and pulls himself up.

Take care everyone and speak to you soon
Love
Kinger
x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi to Pollttc...Kinger....Gailp...witters....trusty.
Had another Midwife Apt this afternoon......not my usual M/W....my B/P had shot up....where as it has been consistently low up until now.....swelling back although not soo bad....plus I had two headaches this week...one a migraine....one felt more like tension....had to go down to St Marys Ports...to be checked over...fortunately everything seems to be okay....I think the M/W was just being a bit cautious of the possible signs of pre-eclampsia......I think the blood pressure increase could have been to do with the fact that my brother...and my Niece and Nephew came to visit and I had been charging around with the hoover etc....in the morning...... and probably over exerted myself........still hopefully the next visit to the hospital will be for the birth......scary!!!!

I hope all is going well for you all.....I hope to get an early night tonight as my Niece and Nephew are coming again tomorrow....I need all the energy that I can get!!!....

Best Wishes
Little  [br]: 24/08/06, 21:12Dear All,
There doesn't seem to be many of us on here lately.........?

Had to go back to St Mary's again on Friday.......got a phone call from one of the midwives down there....she saw me on the Thursday.......I was suppose to have a scan Thursday to check the size of the baby..... as the stand- in... M/W... at my clinic measured me at 42 wks....when I was actually 38.5 wks.......? she asked me if I thought that I had had an extra growth spurt in a fortnight?.........Anyway whizzed down there once again.....had the scan......they measured the baby.....head....body length....and legs....... it seems I am having a normal sized baby ....but with very long legs!!!!! it appears my measurements are now larger due to an enlarged Womb caused by my ever growing Fibroid......having said all this...... I hope the baby comes soon because I am sooooo uncomfortable now........!....they say I have a neat bump that is stretched to the limits!!!!!

Kinger... how are you coming along...... any sign at all?......pleased to hear you are taking it easy.....
wouldn't it be funny if we give birth on the same day!!!!

keep in touch
Little xxxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Little,

Sorry you had to have that little worry about the size. But glad all is ok.
I've got to admit, like you I'm really uncomfortable now. I've been having period like pains on and off for the last week and then yesterday I thought everything was starting in B&Q in Hedge End.

I was waddling around behind my other half and I was dying for a wee, and the pains across my tummy was like...a bad cramping feeling. I went to the loo and when I came back I said to DH that I may have to go and take some paracetamol but by the time I got to the car, everything had died down and I felt fine again.
The only thing I was suffering from was really bad back ache.

Everything seems fine now though - touch wood! I saw my brother yesterday afternoon and him and his wife reckon that the baby will come over the next 3 days as I looked ready to burst. It's just a waiting game now....ekkkkkkkkkk

Well if you get any twinges let me know either on this board or as a PM. 
Take Care and make sure you chill
Love
kinger
xxxxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Kinger & Little

Well ladies, not long now!!! Hope you are both well, it only seems like yesterday that I was waiting for Theo to be born and now he's 18 weeks old and I go back to work in 4 weeks!!!!

I know it's a nervous time but its also so exciting, enjoy these next few weeks, they are the most magical of your lives and I hope you both have an easy labour and birth....!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Trusty x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
Thanks for replying to my post......pleased to hear that you are okay and glad that you didn't go into labour in the middle of B & Q!!!!....wouldn't that be just awful!!....I have had similar pains to you but not very frequent.....most of mine seem to be Braxton Hicks contractions....which seems to happen more at night and fewer during the day.......family and friends seem to be dropping by or ringing us up to see if anything has occurred!!!!...BH weekend we didn't seem to get a moment to ourselves......I suppose this will be a taste of things to come!!.....It is nice to know though that we have the love and support of family and friends!!!..........and of course if anything does start I will let you know!!
Best of luck.... Little......xxxx  

Hi Trusty,
Thank you for your post.....I can't believe that Theo is 18 wks old....doesn't time fly......I hope all is well with him......and that going back to work isn't too distressing for you!!.....Yes you are right it is a nerve racking time!!!......but I must admit I can't wait to meet our baby face to face!!!!
I will post again soon Little...xxxx  

[br]: 29/08/06, 21:30Hi All
Well it is EDD tomorrow!........The baby seems quite comfortable inside.....although I have been getting mild period type pains on and off!!!.....Every thing seems to be such an effort at the moment....I am trying to keep up with the house work washing ironing etc etc.....to make life easier for when the baby comes......today my hormones have got the better of me!!!!.....I seem to be particularly clumsy today and keep braking things....particularly in the kitchen!!! DH keeps joking...... that by the time the baby arrives we won't have any crockery left in the house!!!!......

I hope all is going well with everyone......I will keep you updated as to how things transpire!!

Best Wishes Little...


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Little

I know exactly how you are feeling. I've been getting quite a few period like pains that come and go and then stop all together. Although over the weekend they were as mild as they have been, and I have been really quite niggley and short tempered I suppose. Probably just nerves.

Seems that time has just flown by, we've just got one more hurdle to get over!!!

Kinger
xxxxx

[br]: 4/09/06, 08:44Hello everyone!

I no longer have a bump but a little baby girl!!

She arrived on 5th September at 4.06pm. She weighed a healthy 8lb 9oz but has since lost some weight and is now 7lb 12.5. This was mainly down to having problems breast feeding for the first 36 hours but we seem to have cracked it now! Phew!

Anyway, I hope little is ok? and also the rest of you. We've had lots of sleepless nights but managed to get in 4 hours last night.

Oh I forgot to mention what we have called her....Charlotte Louise King -she's a little angel (when asleep !! ) 

Speak to you all soon
Love
Kinger
xx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Kinger on the safe arrival of Charlotte!!!      

You must be over the moon. I loved those first few weeks with Theo, you are in this little bubble and the rest of the world is just a blur! Well done with sticking at the feeding, Theo lost 10% of his body weight in the first week or so and I felt terrible, but all got back on track again pretty quickly.
How was the birth, its funny, when we're preggers the birth seems so important but soon as bubs comes along bumps and birth are a distant memory!!!!

I fed theo some carrot today so we are all a bit orange in our house tonight   Bless him
Speak soon
Trusty xxxxxxx


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Wessex Girls

I am fairly new to this site and have recently transferred from St Mary's to the Wessex.  I am at present on down regs and have my blood test this Friday to hopefully start stims.  This will be our 4th attempt at IVF, the last being a positive but unfortunately m/c soon afterwards  

So far we have been very impressed with the clinic, they are all very nice and helpfull and it is so nice to be able to do everything at one place as oppose to travelling upto London 

I have been reading alot about assisted hatching and just wandered if any ladies have done this with positive results and what they thought about it.  I was going to ask about it on Friday.

Anyhow, I shall sign off for now and keep updating with how things are going.

All the best for everyone and take care.  Positive thoughts only    

Amanda
xx


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi

I have had no time to come on here recently, will try and catch up soon  

Just wanted to say congratulations Kinger, you must be so proud. Cant wait to see some photos  

Welcome to the thread Amanda


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey - been popping back to see if our Wessex bubs were arriving and there one is!

Hugest congratulations Kinger - welcome welcome to Charlotte. As Trusty says - it's a lovely lovely time!
I can't believe that my little Daisy is nearly one - only six weeks away!!!! I'm on the countdown to stopping b/f completely - last one Thursday night. Aaaah!

Gailp - congrats to you on reaching that magic 12 wk mark - hope you're feeling okay.

Welcome welcome to Amanda - I'm glad you like Wessex (isn't Doc Ingamelles fab - she was literally a saviour to me and DH so so many times!) Best of luck with your appointments and injecting etc. Can't help on the assisted hatching thing - I'm sure they'll be able to explain.

Well - Daisy is nearly walking by herself - she's been cruising confidently for a while now but this last week has been holding hands and walking towards us - then today she held my hand and walked right across the length of the living room - she loves it! (Didn't think it'd happen so soon!)

Take care all

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
Many congratulations on the birth of "Charlotte".......pleased to hear that everything went well for you and that you have cracked the breast feeding.........

Well I like you no longer have a bump but a beautiful baby Girl!!!!! she was also born on the 5/9/06......"I said it would be funny if we gave birth on the same day" and we did........Hannah Grace Wilkins was born at 5.45 am....she weighed 7lbs 11 oz.........I have only just been able to post as "Hannah" had an infection which became evident in the night....she went rigid on me in the cot and started to turn blue....it was the most scariest thing I have experienced....they whisked her away from me and I didn't see her again until later the following day......we stayed in hospital for a week and they kept doing test on her and gave her a course of antibiotics......but I am very relieved to say that all is well and we came home on Monday the 11th and are just getting into some kind of a routine!!!!! it is great to be home.....and DH and I now feel like a real family!!!!!....at long last!!!

I hope everything is going well for all the other Wessex ladies.....
Best Wishes to you all....hope to post again soon
Little,DH and Hannah...


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations Little   Thats really spooky that you and Kinger gave birth the same day  

It sounds as if you had a bit of a scary time. At least your home now with your family. Its so nice to see stories with happy endings


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Huge huge congratulations Little
Welcome to Hannah - glad to hear you're home (how's your b/f going?)

Hurray for Wessex babies and here's to many more!

I've just done my last b/f with Daisy - she's been down to one for a month now and she's eleven months next week so it had to happen but I'm still sad! Aaaah!

Take care all

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Many thanks to Gailp and Poll,.......for your congrats......Everything seems so surreal at the moment......I have to keep pinching myself to prove that it is real and not a dream!!!!

The breast feeding seems to be going okay.......although I have one nipple that is sore......Hannah likes to stay on as long as she can......comfort feeding!!!! We have tried using express in a bottle...she doesn't seem to mind that.....although the Midwife wasn't too keen on the idea at this early stage....but I only do it now and again to give the sore boob a break!!!! Hannah has put on weigh, she now weighs 7lb 15 oz!!!

I managed to get out of the house yesterday and today....so I am feeling really pleased with myself......It is a wonderful feeling taking Hannah out in her pram!!!!!.....It is something I have longed to do for many years!!!!!

It must feel strange giving up the breast feeding....I am not too sure how long I will go...but it is lovely to bond with baby.

Well I hope all is well with everyone else....
Hope to post again soon
Best wishes Little


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well I just thought I would sign on and see how everyone is doing. 

We're doing fine and like Little I keep on looking at Charlotte and can't quite believe that we have her!

I'm still breastfeeding, although I am finding it difficult at night! Charlotte seems to have her days and nights mixed up and is up nearly all night demanding a feed. For the last 3 nights I don't think I have more than 2 - 3 hours sleep but you never know tonight may be different. I've just got to make sure she doesn't fall asleep while having a feed at night and we may go more than an hour betweens feeds....well here's hoping! Anyone got any tips? we're also having problems putting her down in her crib, she seems to wake up and want to be cuddled but I suppose she is only two weeks old and she is so adorable.

I went to Romsey Bossom Pals today, it was great to talk to people in the same boat, I asked whether I could expressed but they advised against it until 6 weeks...so still not too sure whether to perserve or try and express to cut out a feed at some point. 

Other than that, motherhood is great. My DH goes back to work tomorrow so I may have a different opinion after tomorrow.

Hope everyone who is pregnant is well...I actually really miss my bump now and those little kicks in your tummy.

Hope all those mums are good as well
I had better close now and get a quick sleep in while Charlotte is asleep. 
Take care
Kinger


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Kinger

Glad you're loving it all - I have to say I still miss the kicks and the bump!

They do say that it is best to wait to express (I know Little is - different things for different people etc) and if I were you I'd really try to hang on - if it's cos you're sore 'they say' nipple sheilds can help though I never tried them - I would recommend you invest in some Lansinoh nipple cream though, if you haven't already - it's expensive but fantastic! Oh and the b/f gets easier and easier (for most people) I really miss it and it's only been a week!
Oh and as for the cuddling bit, you're right - she's so little that it's fine fine fine to keep cuddling - she won't become clingy about it yet! 

I'm currently off with a cold in bed with laptop - how nice!

Take care babies, bumps and work in progress ladies.

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Amanda 
HOw are things going - thinking of you

Poll


----------



## Blondie06 (May 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I'm after a bit of advise from you if its ok.

I am currently having treatment at Winterbourne in Dorset.  I've been down regging for three weeks and on Tuesday I went for a scan and blood test.  The scan showed that my womb lining is not quick thin enough 7.1mm and needs to be under 4mm. Oestrogen level was fine and showed that I'm down regged.  As such they delayed the start of stimming for 2 weeks and put me on dufasteron to help clear the rest of the lining.  Today I've found out that they are going to delay me a further two weeks as they don't have a consultant there on the days I've been given for ec/et. They only do ec/et every two weeks. I'm going to be down regging for 7 weeks in total and I cant see how good that can be.  To be honest I'm completely fed up and think their customer service has been quite poor.

Do you think that we could transfer to Wessex part way through a cycle?  I was also wondering if they do ec/et every week at wessex or if its fortnightly like Winterbourne?

I'm not sure if I'm over reacting but feel like everything is out of my control and I don't feel as confident in Winterbourne now.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.  

Love Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Sarah

OMG - how awful for you. When I was downregging I had terrible headaches and that was only for a short time. 
It does sound like you're being messed about a bit.
Wessex do EC/ET every week as far as I know on more than one day too I think (don't quote me on any of this!) As for whether or not you could transfer I couldn't say but I'd definitely call them and ask - I'm a big fan of Wessex and would be even without my lovely girl! Doc Ingamelles is fabulous!

Hope you get a result - let us know how you get on and do join us if you do change

Poll


----------



## Blondie06 (May 16, 2006)

Thank you so much for that.  I'm definitely going to call them on Monday and see what they say.  I'm just a bit worried that the Winterbourne will try and charge me for the scans etc I've had to date.

Congratulation on your little one.

Thanks again
Sarah
xx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly congratulations little on the birth of Hannah!!!!! Fantastic that you are all now home, isn't it wonderful when you first take your baby out in a pram, its something that you dare not really imagine but then when you finally can do it - WOW  

Kinger - Charlotte seems quite happy feeding eh! Hang in there with the nightime feeds, you sound like your doing great MUM!
Poll - It must be so hard giving up the B/F, I'm back to work tomorrow   so will only be feeding Theo morning and evening, I've gradually introduced bottles and he seems fine with them but when I give them to him I feel really sad and want to just whip my boob out for him!!
Sarah - Poor you, yes Wessex do e/c weekly and do try and stick to a couple of days a week, they are very proffessional and should give you some good advice about what to do next - good luck and keep us posted.

Well - wish me luck on my first day back tomorrow!   Don;t know why I'm so down really because I have a gorgeous little boy to come home to every night that I never thought I'd have    

Take care all
Trusty xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Trusty

Best of luck for tomorrow - I'm sure you'll be fine (if a bit up and down and up and down) The hardest bit when I went back (when D was same age as Theo) was when people kept asking me how I was coping - I kept crying!!! Do come over and join us on the Parents Place to Chat board - we've just started a working parents board so we can moan!
You are right though, it's the best best thing to come home to Daisy - I pick her up on my way home from school and we have such a fab time.
Stopping b/f was hard though (for me - D didn't seem to mind) but then I had been doing it for 11 months! I went down to three feeds a day and then quite quickly to two cos I thought I was going to have to stop cos I went hyperthyroid (but it righted itself) I stayed on two for ages and then went down to a bedtime feed - could have kept going but my friend's baby is over one and now refers to her boobs as 'Bobo' and I had horrible Little Britain images!

Anyway - I'll be thinking of you

Sarah - how did you get on?

Poll

PS Hope the new bubs are doing okay. Has anyone heard from Witters - are the twins home yet?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Minxy
What kind of a post is that

I'm thinking hugest congratulations are in order! So hugest congratulations to you!!

Can we have the details please!!

Poll


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pollttc said:


> Minxy
> What kind of a post is that
> 
> I'm thinking hugest congratulations are in order! So hugest congratulations to you!!
> ...


I wish hun !!!! Hopefully this next treatment (another FET ) will do the trick - 3rd time lucky and all that !!

Sorry...just bumping the thread up for you as it seemed to have slipped a few pages !!!

Take care ladies...
Natasha x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, haven't posted on here for a very long time so don't know whether anyone remembers me. I had my first IVF at the Wessex in March when I conceived twins but lost them at 7 weeks.      

After the most intense grieving period (I still feel v weepy a lot of the time  ) dh and me are finally feeling ready to try again and went to see the lovely Dr Ingamells last week. I start down regging on Friday and I'm absolutely terrified. 

I find this thread quite hard cos so many women are pg or new mums (congrats on all the recent births btw!) but I may pop on here every now and again and see if there is anyone else cycling at the same time as me to provide support. 

I feel very positive about this next attempt, but so scared about miscarrying again.  

Take care all,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

cjd
So sorry to hear about the twins - I'm sending you lots of hugs. I do understand what you mean about seeing about the babies (People always say it should make me feel hopeful and positive (like the pics on the walls at Wessex) but it never did, I always knew others could conceive, it was me that had trouble!) 
However, you have conceived and I'm sure you will again and will keep hold this time - do keep us posted on how you get on. I'm really thinking of you. 
If you check back a page or so I think there is someone else cycling.

Take care and take it easy and remain positive

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Minxy
So sorry to have misunderstood - how silly. Just saw the word bump and thought pg!
Best of luck with the FET!

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho

Where is everybody?? You'll tell me you're all busy but you simply can't be as busy as me (I'm getting all busybee superior) cos I work full time and have a Daisy and a husband and a house!!

Blondie - wondered what response you got from Wessex if you tried and how you're getting on.

Gail - hope the down regging etc is going okay - thinking of you

Can't believe it - D is one in a week's time - blimey!!

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi pollttc
Haven't been able to post just recently for obvious reasons!!!!.....How are you finding time to juggle everything?....It must be hard.....Have you planned anything special for Daisy's 1st Birthday??  I bet you are looking forward to xmas!!

Well Hannah is now 5 wks & 4 days old.... she now weighs 9lb 14 oz !!!! most of the babies at the clinic are prem babies.... they make her look huge !!! The time has whizzed by.....we are getting to know each other a bit more each day that passes.....she is feeding every 3/4 hours.... and last night allowed me a bit more sleep than usual...which I desperately needed, as quite a few nights I have had just a couple of hours at best....but on the whole she is pretty good....I try to get out with her in the pram every day....and out in the car as well.

Kinger how are you getting along? I haven't heard from you since I went in to labour....I hope you and Charlotte are getting on well? how is she feeding? and has she put on much weight??

Well that's all for now...except to wish all those ladies cycling and about to, the very best of luck..... my fingers are tightly crossed for you all .....never give up or loose sight!

Best wishes Little and Hannah


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone  

It's good to hear that we've started posting again. I've got to admit I've been signing on to see if anyone has written anything, I've then attempted to start writing a note and then madam has started crying so I've had to stop and sort her out.

Life here is good. It's taken a while to get use to each other and each day is getting easier. I'm still breastfeeding but have started expressing a bottle so DH can put her to bed in the evenings and feed her. I'm so new at thei expressing stuff that the old nipples are getting a little sore so I need to start perfecting this soon!!  I've started going to bosom pals in Romsey on a thursday and they are a great support for breast feeders. They've helped loads and it's great meeting up with other ladies who are in the same boat as you.

Well, I'm afraid it's only a quick note for now as I need to wake charlotte up, I've got two friends that I met at Antinatel class coming round with there girls so we can have a get together and swap notes...I wish I hadn't suggested to meet at my house as it'sso difficult juggling to get charlotte ready that I have no spare time to tidy up! Ekkkk  plus I need to dash to the shops and get the cream cakes in! A MUST!! GOT TIME FOR THAT

Speak to you all soon
Love
Kinger

Hi Little - good to hear from you
x


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

CJD - just want to say I am at the Wessex and just had my e/t last Thursday.  I did start off on this thread, but like you found it hard for obvious reasons.  I then went over to the cycle buddy thread, which has been a great help and support.  This is all for info only - you will know where you feel most comfortable at.  

Anyhow, good luck with your cycle and do believe that if it can happen once, it will happen again.    

Take Care

Amanda


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All
Still seems to be very quiet on here......Hope everyone is doing well,...older babies..... early Pg,s and new cylces...it is nice to hear how everyone is doing!!

Well Hannah was weighed again this week.....and is continuing to put on weight......she now weighs 10lb.6oz......she seems to be averageing 8/9oz per week!!! the health visitor is more than pleased with her progress.......this week she is starting to sleep through from mid evening 9pm ish ...to 3.30 and this morning 4.30 am....which is encouraging....but of course my body clock keeps waking at the times that she was feeding!!!!....She is awake more during the day and early evening so I have started a bed time routine and today Hannah's "Winnie the Pooh" play mat turned up also her activity arch, which she seems very interested in....

Well that's all from me, I hope you don't mind me talking about Hannah.....I know it can be hard for all of us at times...but I really do hope we get a few more positives on here!!!

Best wishes Little, DH and Hannah


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Gailp,
Just thought I would post you.....Hope you are well and that everything is going well with the pregnancy.....You must be feeling more confident now you are past the 12 wk stage.....have you had your Nuchal scan?.....I must admit it is just the best thing to be able to see the baby on the scan and have lots of pictures to keep for the future to show your little one!!!!......It might sound bizarre but I really miss my Bump and actually being pregnant!!!! It is such a special magical time!!

Well I finished feeding Hannah at 6.30 ..she has gone right through the night again!!!...so now I have had my breakfast...and starting the housework.....but I will catch up on some sleep later....all the house hold jobs get done as and when now, when ever I can fit them in!!!!  besides it is much more forfilling looking after the needs of Hannah!!!

Let me know how you are getting on....
Best wishes Little


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI Little

I just saw your post and saw that Hannah has gone through the night. What's your secret? Are you breast feeding still?.

Our little madam seems to go down at 7pm and sleep until 10ish, then she has a feed and goes through till 3ish and then once I get her to sleep again which can be any time after 4 she wakes up again at 5 grunting and groaning and generally telling us it's time to get up! Grrrrrrr
But she's still adorable and in the morning when she smiles at you, it's probably the best thing ever.

I've now decided to start to ween Charlotte off breast milk on to formula. I'm going to do it by dropping a feed a week. Deep down I have mixed feeling but on the offer hand it would be nice to not be so restricted. She'll still be getting some breast milk for another 5 weeks so at least she'll be almost 3 months by then. 

She's been really alert this week, and smiles and plays on her mat. We got weighed on Wed and she was 9lb 10and hen we had our 6 week follow up at the doctors on Friday and she was 10lb 2..... can't belelive she would have put on 8oz in 2 days !!

Anyway, I've got Charlotte on my lap as I type so I'm going to go now
catch up with you soon
Kinger
x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
So good to hear from you......really pleased to hear that Charlotte is doing so well....It's so encouraging to know that they are putting on good weight.... especially when you are breast feeding!!

Yes I am still breast feeding.....Hannah is a real guzzler!!!!.....she just loves mummy's udders!!!! with reference to Hannah going through the night.....I am not sure what my secret is but last week it all started to fall into place....she tends to want a little bit more between 4pm and 8pm.......she seems to be forming a pattern of settling by around 9.30pm...last night she slept through till 4.30am....!!!.the health visitor is very pleased with her progress and assures me that everything is going in the right direction!!

The only thing with the breast feeding is that it does take up a Lot of time .....Hannah feeds for over an Hour... by the time you have fed her and changed her nappy...then winded her.....your talking 1.5 some times 2 hours.....which leaves you a couple of hours before the next feed.....My ironing pile seems to be getting 
higher and higher!!!! very soon DH might have to iron his own clothes!!!

It is nice to have someone who is at the same stage!!! Well that's all for now...keep in touch Kinger...
Best Wishes to you all!!
Little


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All 
Hope you are all keeping well....and that you are all moving in the right direction......

Well I can't believe that Hannah is 7 weeks old today.....the time has flown by....it was weigh in day today!...she now weighs spot on 11 lb!!!! a 9.5 oz increase on last week!!...she slept through to 3.45am so that is still pretty good...she is also taking a lot more interest in her environment....

It will be mine and DH's 8th Wedding Anniversary on the 4th November.....I remember feeling really low this time last year.....the wicked witch arrived on our 7th W/A....which was a real kick in the teeth at the time..... because we had been ttc since the day we married......but little did I now then that I would conceive a month later... We hope to celebrate by going out for a meal..all being well!!

Christmas is looming fast.......It will our first Christmas together.....not too sure what to buy for Hannah...but Iam sure we will think of something!!

Well that's all for now
Best Wishes Little


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Little and everyone else, thought I'd pop back on to update you. 

Little, I have a similar story to tell as your signature - I'd just started down-regging for 2nd IVF, went for my scan and bloods yesterday to find out why my period hadn't started and discovered to our utter shock and amazement that I'm 5 weeks pregnant!!!! This depite being told in Jan that my tubes were both completely blocked and I wouldn't conceive without IVF!!

As you can imagine I'm reeling right now and can't take it in. Having lost the twins in April I'm very scared but trying to remain hopeful too. Going back to the Wessex for another blood test tomorrow. 

We can only imagine that the D&C after the m/c must have shifted whatever was blocking my tubes - that, or it's an immaculate conception!

So, hopefully by June next year I'll have my own little bundle of joy - fingers crossed!

love to all

cjd
xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello!  

First of all congratulations to cjd. That is such good news. I'm keeping everything crossed for a wonderful pregnancy with no morning sickness!

Well all is well here. Charlotte, is doing well. Got her weighed by the health visitor today and she was 10lb 2oz so she's put on 8.5 this week! The greedy thing!
I started weening her on to formula this week and I've got to admit since introducing the 2nd bottle a day to her, she has gone off feeding from the breast as it's too much hard work. Everytime she latched on, once the initial release of milk was finished she would scream...I panicked yesterday and expressed all day just to make sure that she still got breast milk, but today my nipples are really sore. I spoke to the health visitor and she mentioned making sure that when I fed Charlotte to make sure I was in a quiet room with no stimulation and to just perserve with her. I did this at 3pm and it seems to work! Phew!! I also called ROmsey birth centre for some advice as I go to there bosom pals session that they hold in romsey and spoke to the lady there who has given me some useful tips and told me to put Charlotte just on one bottle a day and to keep feeding her breast milk and it should all come back to her. I've got to admit she's only been feedling from the bottle since Friday so I was amazed at how clever she was to think that dinner is much better and quicker for her from the bottle and what impact it had so quickly.

I suppose I was at fault really as I was keen to try and get her to sleep through the night and thought if I fed her more during the day, that would do the trick. I've been trying to follow the routines in the Gina Ford, Little contented baby book but at the end of the day every baby is different so I shouldn't get too hung up on it. To be honest Charlotte does fairly well, I feed her at 7 and put her to bed, and then wake her up at 10.30 for another feed which usually takes her to 2.30 - 3.30am, got to admit though after feeding and putting her back to back it's usually 4.30, and then from 5am onwards she becomes a nightmare with all the groaning and grunting and I think she finds it difficult to go back to sleep till 7am. 

Little, well done Hannah for going to 4.30 am, that's good going....xx

Anyway, it's good to hear from you again.
Take care and hopefully catch up with you again tomorrow, maybe?
Love
Kinger
xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi cjd,      
What fantastic news!!!!!........ Many congratulations to you and DH.........I am so pleased for you both....I know exactly how you are feeling.....it took me quite some time to take it all in.....even after doing 3 x home pg tests.... and having a blood test..... and scan at 6 weeks...I was still in disbelief..... I will say a  few prayers for you and keep everything crossed......especially after all that you and DH have been through.....you deserve to have your dreams forfilled!!!!!! Please keep in touch and keep us all informed of how everything goes!!
Very best Wishes
Little,DH and Hannah!   


Hi kinger
So glad everything is back on track with Charlotte's feeding......It's surprising just how intelligent little babies can be....Hannah has already mastered turning her bottom lip down if she doesn't get her own way!!!! I think she will twist DH around her little finger as time goes by!!!!

I was hoping to join the postnatal group but apparently there isn't one until after Christmas.......which is a shame, I have made a friend with a girl who was in hospital the same time as me' she had Twins' a boy and a girl....she had them induced at 33 weeks for health reasons.....so we are going to meet up next week......her Twins are still really tiny especially compared to Hannah!!!!

Well that's all for now, keep intouch!!
Best Wishes Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

I ought to be doing a long post (to say D's one etc) but just GOT to ping on to say

Yay Yay Yay to cjd - so pleased and thrilled etc for you - it's fantastic news and made my day.

Look after yourself and let us know how you get on

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG!  I got lost!  So sorry that  I wasn't here for you all!

Welcome to the world to my two new cycber Nieces!!  Congratulations to their Mum's and Dad's! So glad to hear that they are thriving, as are all the little'un's here!

cjd, Wow!  talk about you having the best shock ever!  Well done for naturally conceiving!!

We are all fine, obviously home now and they turned 5 months old yesterday!  They are both 12lb+ and doing great!  I am still breast feeding but with a couple bottled top ups each day as I can no longer keep up with my growing babies.  I have recently started to wean them as they were showing all the signs of being ready.  Great fun and fab to watch!  We have also started swimming with them.  So far only in the bath with me, but lessons start next week!  They have been 'dunked' under and are both fine now with it and love the water!  You can see updated pics and news in my blog - link in siggy, if you're interested to save me boring you all here!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

hi guys, thanks for all your best wishes and congrats - we are still wondering around in a dream world here, not really quite believing that this has happened to us!

time is dragging by until my scan on tuesday - but i'm feeling v pg already (sickness and sore boobs) so just holding onto every sign and hoping each day that this little one will hold on

i really hope i get to enjoy my pg, but i also can't wait to meet my baby - we've waited so long for this . . . 

i'll keep you posted,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters,
So good to see you posting again.......I have logged on to your blog address quite a few times over the recent months.....the twins look absolutely gorgeous.....You must be over the moon that they are doing so well...it is amazing to know that they are five months old already!!!!....It sounds as if you are coping fantastically well and are thoroughly enjoying motherhood!! Thank you for your congrats on Hannah.....I too am enjoying motherhood......I just don't want to be apart from her for one minute!!!  Have you taken the twins into the clinic yet?.....I will probably send them a photograph...which they did ask for when the pregnancy was confirmed....so I will do that!!

Keep in touch Little x   

cjd,
I'm keeping everything crossed for you.....I sure all ill go well on Tuesday.....make sure you take extra special care of yourself.....if it means taking extra time of work, then take it ....put yourself first....this new life is so special.....even more so to you and DH!!

Keep in touch
Little x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

cjd - glad to hear you're feeling rough!!! Don't panic if it doesn't stay though - virtually everyone reports symptoms coming and going. Do let us know how you get on tomorrow

Witters and Little - you should take your Bubs into Wessex. We never quite got round to sending a pic but I took Daisy in and it was lovely - everyone came up and gathered round to meet her and I had a long chat with Doc Ingamelles etc - it was soo nice.

We doing well - it's amazing to have this little walking and laughing and talking (babbly nonsense) girl!

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

hello!

it's good to hear how everyone is getting on. I can't believe Charlotte is going to be 8 weeks tomorrow! She's got her first injections too - poor thing!

We're having a few problems with C and her sleeping. She seems to wake up at 4 with very bad tummy ache as she's thrashing around and doing lots of grunting noises. I'm not too sure why this is happening. We had started to give her a formula feed before going to bed so that dh felt part of the whole thing and could share the work load.....I'm now thinking that maybe the formula is too heavy for her snd that's what's causing her the tummy ache? Tonight we're going to tty another tactic and I'm going to express the feed so that dh can give her that before putting her to bed at 7. keep your fingers crossed that it works.

cjd, how did it go?

I've been thinking about popping into Wessex too, but I'm not too sure whether they would remember us. I've got to send that form off to them to confirm C's birth so Imay just pop in with that and take C with me.

anyway I've got C on my lap as I type this and she's getting impatient and bored of watching me type(one handed!).

speak to you all soon
kinger and Charlotte
xxxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All,
Pleased to hear all is well with everyone......cjd....I've been thinking of you.....hope all is well.......

Kinger....like Charlotte Hannah is 8 weeks old today.......and yes she has had her first set of injections too today.....I really felt for her when she started to cry!!!! !.....The nurse said she was very good in comparison to some!!  WE also had our 6 week check up but at the 8 week stage....due to the fact that Mummy was "Dozy Dora"for the day..... on the 6 week apt and forgot all about it!!!!!...but yes things seem to be going well...although she has been a bit grizzly today...but is now asleep....and fingers crossed she will sleep through....

Ref the formula feed....I think it can make some babies constipated.....maybe that could be a reason
still I'm sure you will work it out..

Well that's all for now....
Best wishes from 
Little , DH and Hannah


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you for all your best wishes and kind words, sadly I don't have good news.

I started bleeding heavily on Monday night and yesterday morning the scan at the Wessex confirmed that we'd lost another baby.

To say that we are devastated just doesn't describe it. To lose 3 babies in 6 months is just too cruel. 

We are going to take some time off now and decide what to do next. Maybe my babies just can't get past 6 weeks? Maybe I just have to accept I can get pg but that's it. 

I'm broken hearted all over again.              

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

cjd - i just don't know what to say any more than you do. Not going to try placatory platitudes. Just to say, my heart goes out to you and I'm sending you lots and lots of  

Poll


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi my name is suzanne,
Ive been reading and exploring FF for a week now and have built up enough courage to do a few postings! the strange thing is i didnt find this wessex one until today! I was told of FF from a girl who i met very briefly at the clinic, I wonder if she will read this and can remember me ?  It was on monday 16th october and you had just had your eggs taken. I was having my bloods taken and the nurse took me to where you were recovering and took my blood. You kindly told me of FF and i have often wondered how things turned out for you! I was doing a FET but sadly it was BFN . If you do remember me i'd love to chat with you on FF. Havent worked out how to put my own history on here yet but no doubt i will in time! .
Anyone with a BFP on FET from the wessex would be excellent info for me to read so if theirs anyone out their id love to read about it! as it would give me hope for the future, we have 5 embryos left. I had really bad OHSS in may so want to use them 1st as a fresh cycle worries me to death!! i wouldnt want to go thru that again it was awful . Anyway i hope im lucky with some uplifting replies.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,  

Yes, we did take Myles and Keilidh back to Wessex a day or two after we got home.  We did get quite a croud gathered round!  We have yet to get a phot there though.  We also need to get some photo's to SCBU.

Sorry about the 8 week shots.  I remember those.  The doctor felt awful as they were still only 4lbs and had tiny legs!  Well, they should have still been in my belly for two more weeks, not having their 8 weeks shots!

Hi Mrs Shaw!  I too developed severe OHSS and was in hospital for 2 weeks with 1 week in ICU.  I had 3 embies frozen, 2x 4cells and 1x 8cell.  All survived the thaw dispite being nly of a 'fair' quality.  I had a 4 and an 8 cell put back and now have both screaming upstairs as they're teething!  So yes, FET really can work!  The treatment is a breeze too.  I worried about it but really didn't have to.  Infact, theis time last year, they were still in the freezer, and we were re-united on the 8th!


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
    Thankyou Witters for your reply, it made me want to cry! Hormones must be all over the place as i only got my BFN on tuesday. How fantastic that it worked for you! It gives me strength to do it again. Any tips to the success of it? the thing is to be honest i know i gave it my best shot, ate and slept well, wasn't stressed so maybe we'll get lucky next time. When you look at the success rates to FET and you get a BFN Its hard to think it could happen, but obviusly it does for the lucky few. 
Can anyone tell me how to put my history on here, I still havent a clue!   Thanks again Witters youve cheered me up.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi mrs shaw
Nice to see you've joined us - it seems to me that there are so many permutations of how people got pg or not or what ! Still - I think Wessex are completely fab and would have done even if I hadn't got my lovely D first time - so you're in a good place.

As for your history - you go to Profile at the top of the page, click on modify profile, forum profile information and go from there.

Looking forward to reading all about you!!!

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear cjd,
What can I say.......devastating news........It has brought a lump to my throat......Can the consultants throw any light on the reason why this has happened again at the same time??........Please don't give up.....You will be successful.....probably when you are least expecting it to.......

Deepest thoughts to you and DH
Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

Just thought I'd bump us up - we're on page four!!!
Just a quick hi ho to you all. cjd - still thinking of you.

We're all poorly here on and off - DH has got the bug that D had last week - she's suffering terribly terrilbly terribly from ongoing constipation despite fab diet etc etc and I'm on second week off work - last week had cough/chest thing but then had to deal with poorly D and was just knackered after that so lovely doc signed me off!

Ooops - typically D is now stirring!

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Pollttc,.....sorry to hear that you and family have not be so good.....I hope you are all feeling much better now....Have you done your christmas shopping yet?.....I can't believe that it is only 6 weeks away!!!

Well Hannah will be 11 weeks old on Tuesday.....she is due to be weighed again so I fully expect her to be over the 12 lb mark by then!!!!.....she smiles now and has been for some time now...she is also holding her head and has recently started to chuckle.... all these things just melt your heart!!!!...not too sure what we are going to buy Hannah for christmas...there are so many things to choose from!!!

Well I hope everything is going well with all the other wessex ladies and babies......
don't forget to keep posting!!!

Very best wishes Little, dh & Hannah


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Where is everyone?  
Well I hope that you are all surviving......I hope that all the Wessex babies are all progressing nicely and that we get a few more positives on here soon.....

Hannah is just perfect!!....of course I would say that as I am her Mummy!!!.....she  has had her second lot of injections today...she was such a brave little girl!!! It still breaks your heart when they cry...but then can you blame her....Mummy hates injections at the best of times....so of course Mummy had to give her lots of extra cuddles today!!!!...
          
how is everyone getting on with their Xmas shopping?.....I went "big" shop...!... shopping last week....the first time I had been shopping with Hannah.....it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be...but  then I did have company as well....but I think I would get more done on my own in a shorter space of time.....plus the fact the only things that I bought were for Hannah!!!

Well that's all for now....hope to hear from someone soon!!!
Lots of xxx Little & Hannah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi there!

Little, glad that Hannah got on ok with her shots.  The older they get the harder it gets for us mum's.  I hate it as I get mine done at the same time and so have to put one of them back in the buggy crying   That breaks me mot of all.

I really must start thinking of Christmas shopping!  I have a feeling two little people in our house will get very spoilt!

We are all ok.  Myles and Keilidh were sick last week, but finally it broke, got terrible and now are both better thank goodness.  They really are wanting to be independant.  Myles rolls around everywhere, Keilidh tries to sit up.  keilidh sucks her thumb. Myles giggles and smiles all the time.  They are loving their solids.  They just turned 6 months and so I will gradually introduce another feed, making it 3 each day.  I really will feel restricted and as if all I do is feed all day at that point!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there Wessex ladies and babies

Can I join you here?  I came and said hello about 8 or 9 months ago when we had an initial consultation at the Wessex and it looks as though we may now be starting our IVF with them fairly soon (although we are having a complete fiasco at the moment with getting our initial blood tests done which keep being cocked up/going missing somewhere between our GPs, path lab and the Wessex!!).

I think we are going to be under the care of Dr Ingamells who, from your posts, sounds lovely.  I have to admit that at our initial consultation we weren't too taken by the main man but don't expect we'll get to see him anyway (hope he doesn't read this!).

Just a couple of questions for you which I'd be really grateful for your response on:

- does the Wessex take immune type issues into account at all?  I've been tested for Natural Killer Cells and have elevated levels.  
- quite a lot of you seem to have had OHSS.  It's something I've been told I need to be careful about and I just wondered how closely you were monitored during stimming?
- Finally is there anyone else out there currently having/about to have treatment at the Wessex?  It'd be good to chat to someone going through treatment there at the same time.

I look forward to getting to know you all anyway and it's good to see so many of you with Wessex babies!!!

Rachel  xxxxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Rachel,
       i have had treatment at the Wessex, IVF in may BFN and just done a frozen cycle in October which also was BFN. BUT i do take comfort in the fact there is so many successes at the Wessex(and of course everywhere else) and with 5 frozen embryos left it just maybe our success story next time!
I had OHSS i spent 5 days in hospital, I have heard of several others at the Wessex infact one girl left the hospital having had it the day after i was admitted , but never got chance to talk to her, she was from Wessex. I at one point did think why did Wessex have a lot of cases but i do believe its just a thing all woman are at risk of when you have IVF. I also thought that because i produced 31 follicles that i was even more at risk of it, but having read others experiences its not strictly true. If i have to go through a fresh cycle again then I've been told i will be given less drugs, it must be difficult to get the balance right for each individual. It's luck of the draw i think some do some don't. We all need to be aware of it but i believe there's a lot to think about while going through IVF and worrying about getting OHSS will only cause extra anxiety.
A lady i know who's had two successes at Wessex and had 3 beautiful children through it swears that trying to be relaxed is part of the key to success! possibly not always true, i know doubt there's ladies that have been so stressed by it all and still fallen pregnant, who knows!
Anyway i hope you get a reply from somebody who will be having treatment at the same time, we are going to wait till after the new year. I wish you lots of luck. Bye for now


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Mrs Shaw

Thanks for your post!  It's really good to hear of others experiences.

I'm sorry to hear about your BFNs.  As you say I'm sure it's just a matter of time before you get your BFP.

Being realistic it will probably be New Year before I start as well so maybe we will both be there at the same time.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next go anyway.  

Rachel xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho girlies

Welcome to Rachel - looking forward to hearing all about how it's going. You're right Doc Ingamelles is fabulous - she's our saviour in so many ways - from NHS onwards. I know what you mean about the 'main man' - we'd seen him NHS first and I was concerned cos I didn't like him that it'd be him at Wessex but we only saw other docs after our first consultation.
I didn't get OHSS though - so there's one for you.

mrs shaw - nice to see you posting. Do let us know where you're 'at' in the new year.

I do hope the ladies posting who are going through treatment do take hope from the Wessex babies - if you do find us too much please let me know.

Witters - I simply don't believe that your babies are six months old - where has the year gone? Enjoy the CHristmas shopping!

Hi ho to everyone. Take care

Poll

PS Got D's egg allergy confirmed and two extra ones for milk (great) and soya (great again can't just substitute) so got to see dietician to help guide us through. D's walking and standing by herself now and very very funny!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rachel B said:


> Hi there Wessex ladies and babies
> Just a couple of questions for you which I'd be really grateful for your response on:
> 
> - does the Wessex take immune type issues into account at all? I've been tested for Natural Killer Cells and have elevated levels. - I'm sure they would if you asked them. There is a test called PGD?? or something similar to test a cell from the embryo before it's transferred. You will have to check it's something they will do though.
> ...


Hi to everyone!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry it's been a while since I last posted, I just don't know where the time goes?
Well everything is good our end. Charlotte is now 13 weeks old today and she's a very good girl.

I have to say I found th first 6 weeks really tough but now it's an absolute pleasure and I love it.  I have decided to wean Charlotte on to formula, mainly to give me a little break and so that the family could help out more but she's had 13 weeks of breast milk so she's more than set up with all the goodness. 

She can now hold her head quite well and has started reaching out for her toys. She's got an ornange elephant on her moses basket and a couple of times I've seen her trying to pinch it's tail with her little fingers.

Not long now till Christmas!! How fast has 2006 gone by......I've now started my christmas shopping and hopefully by the end of the week I'd have finished it but that's just wishful thinking. Sorry it's so short and sweet but I just wanted to let everyone know we're doing really well and it's nice to hear how everyone else is doing......especially those who are starting their cycles...good luck xxxx

Speak to you all soon 
Love
Debbie (kinger) and Charlotte.
xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Isn't it exciting Debbie!  I just love all the new little discoveries.  Once they give you that first smile, all the hard stuff is well worth it.  Enjoy your first Christmas together!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All
Pleased to hear that everyone is doing well on the baby front...Witters it is great to hear from you again... although how you find time with the Twins beats me!!!....It is bad enough with just the one to look after!!!
...Kinger it sounds as if Charlotte and Hannah are doing the same things.....Hannah loves to play with her activity arch and she also loves to bat the hanging toys over her play mat....she has also started to blow bubbles and make raspberry noises!!! and in the last week has been making a concerted effort to try and turn over!!!!....Hannah is now 14 weeks old... today.......she had another weigh in today and is now 13 lb.. 15 oz!!!!  they keep saying that she is going to be a tall girl....her measurements are long!!

Well I have nearly cracked the Christmas shopping just one more trip to the shops this week......!!! Then it will just be the Food Shop!!! I can't wait!!

It would be so nice to hear of the next generation of Wessex babies....lets hope that God works his magic for a few more Ladies on here!!

That's it for me ....will post again soon..
Best Wishes Little & Hannahxxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello ladies and Babies,

I've not been on here for ages so thought I best catch up!
Wow - everyones babies are really growing up!!!!! I can't believe Witters twins are 6 months already, and Kinger charlotte 14 weeks!
Theo is now nearly 8 months old and is such a joy!! He's babbling away, laughing and I could watch him all day long (have to go to work though!!!)
I'm workng 4 days a week, its going really well, DH has him 2 days a week and he's at nursery 1 day, he loves that too and had his first report yesterday, he's a pleasure to look after they say!!! W have a parents evening for him next week!  

Racheal B and Mrs Shaw - Welcome and good luck with your treatment, hope you don't mind being on a thread with lots of wessex mums but I hope it gives you both positive vibes!!!

Lovely to catch up with all of your news.

Have a great christmas with your families

Trusty xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, i'm another newbie and have whittled down my choice of clinics to 2 (one of which is the Wessex, the other the Salisbury Clinic). I am going for initial consultations in January but my gut feeling is to go with the Wessex. I have had both fallopian tubes removed after an ectopic pregnancy and misscarriage so fingers crossed for IVF. It is good to see there have been some success's and this has influenced my choice of clinic. Will let you all know how I get on in the New Year.  
Snic


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi All  
Hope everything is going well for you all......I can't believe that it is only 4 days until Christmas Day!!!
How is the Christmas shopping going....I have all but finished now and am trying to find time to wrap presents and put decorations up!!

Hannah was 15 weeks old yesterday.....poor little thing has caught a cold...... but she seems to have coped with it fairly well...still you really feel for them when they are so tiny.

Well that's all for now except to wish you all a very "Merry Christmas" 

Best Wishes to you all
Little, Dh and Hannah xx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Good to read so many of you have had positive experiences and outcomes from Wessex   

Rachael - So sorry to read you too have had a fiasco with the blood test stage, we had exactly the same, which is disappointing as that was over a year ago and hoped we were a one off! For us when we were there, we too had basic blood tests being forgotten to be done,  paperwork being muddled up, and results  lost   but they got themselves organised in the end! So really hope they don't put you through any more unnecessary stress, and all be sorted quickly   Dh and I were also very put off by the main man on our first visit, but as the others have said you will probably find you won't see him again, and you'll be in the very caring hands of the nurses. Wishing you oodles of luck and  

Best Wishes to everyone.
love
Hippy
xx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been hopeless with signing on and posting lately. I just seem to get too carried away with playing peek a boo.

Well Charlotte is now 15 weeks old, and I just don't know where the time has gone. She's now taught herself how to roll over but can only do it one way and then gets very frustrated with herself as she can't roll back. She's also dribbling for england and grabs all her toys and tries to force them into her mouth. 

We've both been down with colds over the last couple of week but I'm glad to say Charlotte has recovered quite well. A gr8 product I was told to use was Snuggle Babe, which is a baby vick type rub and it helped her to breathe so I can sympathise with any of you who's little ones have colds, it's so horrible seeing them look poorly and blocked up.

Is everyone looking forward to Christmas...not long now. I can't believe how speedy 2006 has been.

Well I hope everyone has a smashing Christmas....best wishes for 2007 and for those starting treatment soon, good luck....you're dreams will come trues and hopefully 2007 will be your year xxxxxx

Love and bestwishes
Debbie and Charlotte
xxxxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Just a quickie cos it's take two - flipping laptop keeps shutting down - getting old and doddery I think!! 

Hi to everyone - new Mummies, do have a lovely first CHristmas. DH and I are already (well me mostly - he nods) on the this time last year bit - D was nine weeks last Christmas. Mind you, I did my first jab on Christmas day the year before, very emotional time, and DH proposed on CHristmas Day too. 

Anyway - I digress. D continues to grow up apace - it's scary how quickly she changes. SHe's such a little girl now and less of a baby. SHe's walking well now and said 'bye bye' for the first time today whilst waving a friend goodbye!

Snic - welcome to our Wessex thread. I'm honestly surprised to hear people's concerns about paperwork or bloods etc from Wessex, we must have been lucky. 

Hi Ho to everyone -  here's for a great Christmas and a prosperous and baby filled 2007!

Poll and


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I really hope you dont mind me sharing some news but just wanted you all to know that Wessex is still working some sort of baby magic - as you know theo came after 6 years of trying, so can you imagine my surprise yesterday when I did a PG test and got a BFP!!!!!    To say I was shocked is an understatment, it must have been the treatment that woke my body up. 
So on a positive note to the ladies going through treatment - keep positive, miracles do happen!!!!


Have a great christmas and fab 2007


Trusty xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratulations Trusty, that's gr8 news. I bet that was a lovely shock!

I've got goosebumps thinking how exciting that must have been. 

After I had Charlotte all the midwifes told us to take contraception but you can't help thinking that with all the trouble to conceive in the first place that it must be almost impossible to fall pregnant naturally....but then they told me that because my body had now be pregnant that the balance may have changed.

Anyway.....that's fantastic news...keep us all posted on how the pregnancy is going

Wat a fab start to 2007!!

Kinger
xxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All,
Just thought that I would sign on for a few moments.....trusting that you all had a good Christmas,..... mine sadly was not so good....my Mum died on the 28th December, she hadn't been well for a while.... but things took a dramatic turn for the worst....just feeling very sad at the moment...we had to make a dash for Plymouth which wasn't a particularly nice journey...but Hannah coped very well with the travelling, my Husband looked after Hannah staying at a travel lodge destination....I kept popping back from the Hospital to feed Hannah...that helped to take my mind of of the situation for short periods at a time....we are now trying to organise funeral arrangements... such is life.

Trusty what fantastic news!!!! I am so pleased for you!!......hope all goes well

Kinger sounds like Charlotte has over taken Hannah she keeps trying to turn over but hasn't yet made it....but I am sure she will soon.

Best wishes to you all for 2007 .
Little DH & Hannah


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Little,

Im so sorry to hear your news about your mum, you must be devestated, I lost my mum a few years ago and its the hardest thing to cope with - I hope your DH and Hannah can help you through this tough time. Take comfort that your mum had the joy of seeing her lovely grandaughter come into the world. I hope the funeral goes ok, take care
Trusty  
xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Trusty,
Many thanks for you reply, Mum,s funeral is on the 16th Jan.....yes DH and Hannah are a great source of comfort, my brother has been great also...... we will be sorting out her belongings tomorrow, that will be hard but it has to be done.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

Best Wishes Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

FInally found our board again - it was four pages down!!

Little - sending my condolences about your Mum. I hope the funeral went as well as could be expected. Look after yourself!

Hi to everyone else

Welcome to PJ if you find us - best of luck for EC and ET - let us know how your 2ww fares!

Daisy is now walking everywhere, talks a lot of nonsense and a few words of sense, understands soooo much, holds a pen almost properly would you believe and is having tea parties and hair combing sessions with her soft toys! SHe can point to various body parts and  
knows where we keep the biscuits and the raisins!!

Take care everyone 
Anyone else having treatment at Wessex - please do join us - we're not totally baby obsessed and will be very supportive

Poll


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

Found you...... well feeling a little sick today..... a little nervous about ec tomorrow but staying positive... will update you shortly.... 

Take Care
PJ x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

That's nothing to how sick you'll feel if...or when....

Best of luck for tomorrow PJ - you're in good hands (oh is that at Wessex or t'other place?)

Keep us posted

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It's so nice to see that we are all posting again and that we're top of the listing! Well Done Pollttc.

Poolauk - Good Luck for tomorrow...xxxx

Little - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news... thinking of you and family xxx

Lil Charlotte is still being as wonderful as ever and very entertaining. We've had a few problems with her feeding as she just seemed to go off her milk, and during her day feeds (11 & 2) she would only take 3 - 4 oz. Anyway, this weeks she has gone completely the opposite and downed the lot today!

Other than that, the other progress on C is that I think she has started teething. Her cheeks were extremely Rosy when I put her to bed today, and she dribbles for England and has to put everything and anything in her mouth. Also she,s able to turn over from her back to her tummy and give her legs and arms a good old kick about but hasn't quite mastered how to roll back and gets extremely angry with herself.  But other than that...each day is wonderful.

I've been having very strange thoughts that I would like to be pregnant again. I liked my bump and really miss it....did anyone else feel like that? 

Well I had better go and get T on the go...hope everyone is well.

Good Luck to everyone going for treatment, keeping everything crossed for you

Love
kinger 
xxxxx


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi All, well only got 2 eggs yesterday but staying hopeful.... as they say you only need 1..... waiting phone call this morning to see if they have fertilised etc.... will keep you posted.....

Hope everyone is ok..

PJ x


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, just had the phone call and both eggs have fertilised... yippee!!!!! keeping everything crossed for ET tomorrow....

PJ x


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi PJ,

Good luck for tomorrow, brilliant that they both fertilised!!! xxxxx

Trusty


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Many thanks to Trusty, pollttc and Kinger for your kind words....greatly appreciated......The Funeral was a week ago yesterday....I feel a great comfort in knowing that my Mum is now at peace and is released from pain.

On a lighter and happier note....Hannah continues to bring great joy to myself and DH, she changes all the time...... she is taking alot more interest in what is going on around her and is coming on leaps and bounds with her vocal noises and using her hands to explore everything including pinching mummy and pulling her hair!!......she is 20 weeks old now.....she sleeps through between 10 & 12 hours.....which is fantastic.....I have started to go through the process of weaning......she has been getting a bit restless after a few feeds now...so I have tried baby rice....and today I pureed up carrots and parsnips and put it into ice cube packs to freeze.....Hannah seemed to like the taste but at this stage she probably only swallowed about a pea size amount....but she is very interested in what we are eating and dribbles alot!!!

Good luck to PJ so pleased that both eggs have fertilised !!!! I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you !!!

Trusty, I hope everything is going well with the pregnancy......good luck

Kinger..... I too have missed my bump.... and DH and I have already started trying for another baby......assuming it happens naturally again...knowing our history......like you..... have been told that things change once you have achieved a pregnancy.....as it took so long to fall for Hannah we are hoping for another surprise...but obviously if it doesn't happen then we will just leave it be and except that we were truly lucky to conceive Hannah..

Signing off now
Best Wishes Little DH and Hannah xx


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi All, thanks very much for all you best wishes..... just to let you know I had 1 embie transfered yesterday at ET.... the other didn't make it... but they told me the one that did is a lovely one..... so now on the dreaded 2ww and keeping everything crossed....

Hope you are all keeping well!!!

PJ X


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi PJ

It only takes one - and if it's a lovely one, well then!!      

2ww - are you at home or working? If at home, I can recommend plenty of time on FF - a number of us 2wwers when I was there, went in the chatroom at a certain time to compare lovely symptoms!! Oh, and of course there's always 'This Morning' - ...

Hi Ho to everyone - glad to hear babies are doing well. 
Little - how's the weaning going? I started D on baby rice at four months but she wasn't really interested - I only really started cos I was going back to work when she was five months and I wanted to be the one to wean her - then had another couple of false starts (which didn't bother her in the least) and then she's not looked back!!  

Take care all

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Pollttc,
Tried Hannah with pureed Carrot and Parsnip for lunch again today......she was much more interested today and actually tried to grab the spoon and bring it towards her mouth and actually swallowed happily.... about half an ice cube amount!!!!  tomorrow I shall try some apple and pear...obviously it takes time for them to get use to the spoon and the different tastes and textures of food....so I just let her take it at her own pace but so far I am pleased with how she has reacted to it!!!  It's nice to capture on camera and lucky mummy had a new one for Christmas....hence to say it has been well used....mostly pictures of Hannah!!!

Hi PJ,
Keeping everything crossed for you for a + !!!

Best Wishes to you all
Little DH and Hannah xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All,
Hope all is well with everyone......Hannah grows more beautiful every day....she is starting to laugh out loud more now........ and loves to be entertained by her Mummy......Yesterday morning I had a big surprise when I went into her bedroom to feed her she had turned 90c in her cot....little monkey...she thought she was sooo clever!!!!although she hasn't yet mastered actually turning over...she seems to be good at shuffling around!!

How are all the other Wessex babies doing?.....

Logging off now
Best Wishes to you all
Little DH and Hannah x


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Little and everyone else!
Well life is busy here, Theo is into everything at the moment, found him stood up in his cot today grinning at me! He has decided that he is too busy to sleep and eat at the moment so we're being kept very busy - he is growing more adorable by the day though!! I'm pretty tired at the moment, got my 1st scan on 13th Feb, I'll be 13 weeks by then, I'll be glad when that day comes, after all the dramas and attention of having IVF and early scans it seems weird that I've just got pregnant, done 1 pg test and now waiting around for scan! I don;t think its fully sunk in that Im pg again at the moment, its because I worry that everything will be ok - I feel queasy and dont have much of an appetite - totally different to the last time, Id already put on 1/2 stone by then!! (I blame the drugs though not the cake and chocolates!!).

Hows you PJ - Are you getting through your 2ww ok? Hope your feeling ok

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Trusty & Theo xx


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone, just to let you know as expected got a BFN today.... feeling ok.... onwards and upwards as they say.. will def be going in for another go asap...... going to have a few glasses of well deserved vino. Thanks to everyone for your well wishes it means alot. Hope your all keeping well. 

Keep in touch.

Take care and enjoy your little ones...
PJ x


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Ah PJ sorry to hear the news, hope you're ok, life sucks sometimes eh.....
Well, keep us posted for your next appt, keeping everything crossed for you. 
Enjoy your wine!!
Trusty x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi PJ.....so sorry to hear your sad news.........i am giving you a big  .....i will be saying my prayers for you..... time is a great healer and is probably the best remedy.... and you must of course put yourself first.... a bit of pampering goes a long way too......Don't Give Up.....

Hi Trusty, I's great to hear that Theo is doing so well.....hope all goes well for the scan...it must feel surreal this time round.....

I am currently suffering the effects of this nasty cold virus that is going around....I am keeping my finger crossed that Hannah doesn't catch it...... 

Signing Off now..best wishes....
Little & Hannah


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

PJ, I'm sorry to hear about your bed news, but like everyone else I'm thinking of you. What a bummer....but you sound very positive and it's good to hear that you're going to give it another go.  I'm friends with someone else on this website and she's tried IVF 8 times and on the last time, it was her worse odd yets (only got one egg and that fertilised and now she's 15 weeks pregnant), little consilation I know but it's nice to know that it can all work out. xx

Little Charlotte has had a terrible cold for the last week and went totally off her milk, I was struggling to even get 2oz down her and she doesn't like water either. Well luckily yesterday she started taking her bottles again and sinking the whole 7oz so I think we may start weening soon and hook out the baby rice. I'm just going to do some research on some high chairs.

Charlotte is in her little buggy smiling and laughing away at me..she's just put her thumb in her mouth and is making some very strange dinosaur noises now! I think she's after some attention so I had better close for now and catch up with everyone else soon.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, hopefully it won't rain too much!

I was just thinking......anyone fancy catching up in person at all? It would be nice to see what these lovely babies look like and to meet you in person - I bet we've walked pass each other a number of times and not realised.

Take care everyone
Love
Debbie and Charlotte (Kinger)
x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
PJ - I'm so sorry to hear your news - and glad to hear you are remaining positive. It will happen for you, I'm sure. Stay with us.

Debbie - glad to hear that CHarlotte is back on the milk - have fun with the weaning - it's a avery exciting time. I'd really like to meet up if we can. 
We've been discussing a meetup on my birth club board but we're all so far apart it's not sounding good

Little - hope you're feeling better

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

Little, so very sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm glad she got to meet her Granchild though, that is atleast one blessing to remember.  Hugs to you!

Poll, Wow!  walking huh?  Must be hard to keep your eyes on her now!  We have installed stairgates now as Myles is very close to crawlling.  My, how quickly they develop and grow!

Trusty, congratulations!!!  How fantastic that it happened naturally for you and without really trying, after all what you went through with Theo, you deserve a stress free conception!

PJ, very sorry to hear your news.  You always ask yourself the 'why?' questions at times like these.  Just not meant to be this time I guess, but now you are closer to the time that it will happen for you!!

Debbie, sounds like Charlotte is growing up quick too!  We just got some cheapie highchairs.  As long as they are wipe clean, stable and safe, that's all you will need.  Believe me, they will get in a mess!  I started in their babePOD (like Bumboo) seat which was much easier.  When they are little, the highchair straps just get annoying!

We registered Myles and Keilidh for their nursary/school yesterday!  Seems so early to be thinking of all that, but suprisingly they already had 14 on their waiting list for their year!  We ttok them with us when we had a look around and one of the teachers looked after them for us.  By the time we got back, there were about 20 children reading to them!  I don't know who enjoyed it the most - The children, babies or teachers!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi  Witters,
Great to hear from you......thank you for your condolences......I have my moments.....but then Hannah keeps me occupied....it helps a great deal......pleased to hear that Myles and Keilidh are doing well.... I read your blog diary every now and again... it is great to hear how they are doing....Hope they are over their colds by now!!!.....I went to visit a friend the other day..( that I made whilst I was in Hospital having Hannah)....she has Twins... that were induced at 32 weeks.....they have been in hospital a few times with Bronchiolitis.....but are doing amazingly well.....they have a Bumbo seat each...I tried Hannah in one of them.... whilst we were visiting ...she loved the little seat...I was thinking of getting one for her!

Hi Poll
Hope all is well with you and Daisy.....hows the walking coming along?.....
It must be a great feeling seeing them trying to walk....not that I'm wishing the time away!!!

Hi Kinger,
Glad to hear that Charlotte is back on track with her feeding.....Hannah has just started a nasty cold....I suppose it was inevitable she was going to get it...as mummy started one a little while ago!!.....I have had a couple of hit and miss episodes with Weaning.....Hannah lost interest a couple of times...but I have started again and she seems to be wanting to eat again.....It would be great to meet up.....perhaps we could make some arrangements to meet up some time soon? look forward to hearing from you on that score.

Hope everyone else is OK..... anyone heard how Gail P is doing I have not seen any post on here for quite some time....good luck to those starting treatment.....
Best Wishes
Little DH and Hannah.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's lovely to hear how everyone is getting on...

At the moment Charlotte is munching away on her teething toys, dribble everywhere.....
Weaning seems to be coming along, we're following the Gina ford book of weaning (but not to the letter, just taking hints and tips plus menus from it) and she loves rice with pear, not too sure on the carrot! Just made everything very orange when she was sick! And today we try apple...I can tell already she's looking forward to that one.

Right then, it would be lovely to get together now we just have to decide on a venue and a time and place. We're going on holiday on 12th March, we're going to Spain to visit my parents (I'm dreading the flight!)...so it would be great to get together before then.
Polttc...do you work 5 days a week?  

I was thinking that we could all meet in Boswells in Whitely for a cuppa and a panini How does that grab you, there's quite a lot of room in there for prams etc...then if we would like to meet up again you are more than welcome to come round my house - but we can discuss that at a later time.

So anyone free next week?  Obviously if polttc works we could all get together one evening and have a chin wag.

Let me know what you think....
Love
Debs and Charlotte


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi, Sorry I haven't been on here for ages. I always read whats been going on but I just haven't managed to post recently. I am now on maternity leave so hope to have a lot more free time.

Kinger good luck with the holiday, my Mum lives in Cyprus and I know that she would like us to take baby over there at sometime, but I'm not keen at, maybe when she is born I will change my mind. The amount of things you have to take must be horrendous. I am sure it will be worth it to see your parents though. I bet you had fun taking the photo for the passport  

Little sorry to hear about your news, it can't be an easy time for you at the moment, sending a big hug your way ((((())))) I bet Hannah is trying her best to keep you occupied

Witters it sounds as if Myles and Keilidh had a great time at the nursery school with everyone trying to look after them, when will they actually be starting there?

Trusty your news was amazing, I have heard that it can happen naturally after previously having treatment but I didn't know anyone that it had happened to. You must still be in shock.

Poll I can't believe Daisy is walking already, it seems only 5 minutes ago that you had her!

PJ sorry to hear your news, I know how tough it is, you are sounding positive though and I think thats half the battle sometimes.

I am fine, just struggling to sleep with a bump at the moment. I am very glad to now be on maternity leave and I just can't wait to have my little girl now.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gail, great to hear from you!  Enjoy these last few weeks, it's suprising how much you miss your bump once it's gone.  Myles and Keilidh will be starting in 2009, seems ages away but I'm sure it will be here all too quickly.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Gail, great to hear from you again, I hope you are able to sit with your feet up for a couple of precious weeks, this is the most exciting time - and the most frustrating - just waiting! Well I hope that baby comes nice and easy and on time! I can't wait to give birth again    ,  sounds crazy I know but I had such a good labour and birth last time....

Hi to everyone else and catch up soon
Trusty xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI Trusty,

I know what you mean about giving birth. I had a really good one too and have thought on many occasions I would like to go through it all over again! Does that make us sadistic?  

I think it's lovely that we've got some pregnant wessex people on here...I beginning to feel broody again and pine my bump! Wishing you a fab prenancy all of you


.....if there any any more wessex mums, mums to be, or wessex cyclers, or anyone else who fancies a good old chin wag and meeting in the flesh, just let me know as I'm trying to get something organised. 

Speak to you all soon
Debbie


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there Guys

Hi ho to Gail - glad to hear from you again - you keep your feet up - apart from all the preparing of course!

I do work five days but as I'm a teacher I'm currently on half term - if anyone can do this week (not Friday) then I'd love to meet up in Whiteley - if not, then I can meet (at a push and running out without anyone seeing me) from about three (Thursdays are good). I'd really like to meet everyone - I'm better in daylight though as working fulltime with horrible teenagers, the house and Daisy means that I'm absolutely knackered by about seven when she's in bed! Frankly, maternity leave with a baby was a piece of cake in comparison - even with the night feeds!!

Hope we can organise a meeting.

Take care all

Poll

PS It's now quarter to six - D usually goes in the bath at six and is asleep by quarter to seven - she's been asleep for a nap since four OMG! Need to wake her to go to bed - a fun day with her Mummy must have been too much for her. She needed to sleep at two but held out til four!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi POlttc,

Charlotte and I have absolutely nothing planned for this week, are you free this Wednesday to meet for a coffee? Anyone else fancy joining us?   
If Wednesday is good we could meet about 12.30 - 12.45 ish? How does that sound?

C must follow the same pattern as D, as she gets bathed at 6 and is in bed 6.45...I struggle to keep her up any later and if we do she just cries.

Hope to see you soon
Debbie


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Debbie
Well - I crashed about noisily and D surfaced quite happily. We played for about ten minutes or so then she went in the bath folllowing usual routine. She had her milk and lo and behold she's out for the count - I'm amazed.

Anyway - yes I can do Wednesday - 12.45 sounds good to me - I'll give D her lunch first and then I'll have something out. She can munch on a 'bibi' (biscuit) while we eat.

Oh - meant to say, sorry if I sounded rude about maternity leave - at the time it did seem quite hard, it's only in comparison that I look back fondly! I too am broody - we've not been 'not trying' for months and months but so far nothing (quite why I thought we would manage it I don't know - didn't for five years before our IVF!) Frankly we can't afford it anyway!

I'm waffling now....

Take care - see you all Wednesday

Poll

PS I'll IM Alba and see if she's around - not heard from her for ages!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger, many thanks for your reply.....I can't manage this week....but I would love to meet up another week.....soon....very keen on that score!!
....We are also off to Spain in May!!!!......got any tips on keeping everything stream line?.....perhaps you could let me know when we meet up eventually?

Bye for now....

PS Hannah had her passport photo taken last week....great fun.....photo not too flattering though....she doesn't look as if she has a neck!!! poor child!!

Best Wishes Little & Hannah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would love to meet up at some point, not sure I can make tomorrow, but will see.  Where will it be in Whiteley?

Little, Myles and Keilidh have passports too.  We took them at home ourselves.  They turned out really well and the post office guy said they were spot on with the 'rules'.  It was fun and games and took several shots to get them.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

I think we're meeting at Boswells at 12.45 - Debbie, how will I recognise you? THere might be a few people with pushchairs - though I won't have one, I'll carry D or she can walk probably (unless asleep in which case it'll be the grey generic Maclaren buggy like the whole world has!)

Hope you can make it Witters

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Where's Boswells?  Is it in Whiteley Village?  Sorry, not familiar with that area!

If I manage to get there, I'll be the one with a double buggy


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,

Yes Boswells is in Whitely shopping village... I think there are only two coffee shops there, starbucks and Boswells.

I'll have a black pram with a red rim around the hood (but then there will probably be 10 others like it there tomorrow too)..and I'll wear my red ski jacket (hope it's not too sunny or warm!) If one of us tries to get the seats at the back of the shop near the clock on the wall then we all have a good idea where to look.........

This is very exciting..almost like a blind date  

So just to confirm it's Boswells at 12.45..I hope you can make it Witters. Where abouts do you live? Do you know how to get to Whiteley? If not I can send directions...x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep, I know it then - or the shopping village atleast.  I hope I can get there!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

excellent, hope you see you later on


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Little,

I've started to make a list of everything that I think I need to take for C to Spain....it's getting Soooooo long.  Luckily my mum has already got nappies etc out there so that's going to save some space. I'm taking the steriliser but I can bulk that out and fill it up with socks etc.

I'll let you know how we get on.

I took her to the local Chemist to get her passport photo done, they were lovely there and had a handheld camera and just kept on deleting the photos until there was one that I liked. Luckily as it's a typical village chemist, the old dears loved holding her so I didn't feel too bad about taking up their time. Have to say though, now that the passport has come through the photo is so light it doesn't look anything like her.

Little - if you have a free afternoon or monrning sometime I can meet up with you. It will be lovely to meet hannah and of course you.

Take Care 
Debs


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We've been away a couple of times - only in the UK though.  I took loads of outfits, but they lived in vests and babygro's, so I wouldn't bother with lots of outfits.  Just a little observation for you.  We took loads of stuff and did use it all.  It was like home from home!  I'm sure I could have got away with just the essentials though.  Hopefully there will be a cot and highchair out there so won't need much equipment.  Maybe a big rug or playmat would be a good idea?  Are you bottle or breastfeeding?  Steriliser is an essential regardless.  Must be hard with limited space...

Debbie, I got your pm thanks.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there 
Looking forward to meeting you later on - hope you can make it too Witters.

What sort of steriliser are you taking? I used a cold water one for D with Milton fluid - it was really easy (and cheaper). Could you just take a bottle of Milton (or some of the tablets) and then just use a tupperware box or ice cream tub for sterilising - that'd save you space.

Anyway - D's finished her snack and had come to join me and is sooo helpful at discovering all sorts of new functions on my laptop!! 
(She's now 'barking' at the pics of dogs on your post Witters!)

So - see you later 

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debbie and Poll, it was great to see you earlier!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there
Did try to post earlier but the lovely Daisy was 'helping' and deleted things and then hit something that meant that I couldn't even type normal letters! Good grief!

Anyway - was lovely to see you Debbie and Sarah (Witters) today and your very beautiful babes - we must definitely try to meet up again with some others too. If you can meet up later on so that I can come too that'd be fab! My DH suggested (and I think it's a fab idea) that we should take a pic of us and all our babies and send to Doc Ingamelles and Wessex - thought they might like it.

Anyway again - D went a bit loopy when we got home after being so quiet and lovely when we were out - she was laughing and  playing and running around.

Take care everyone

Poll


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
Many thanks for your reply......pleased to hear you managed to meet up.....and glad you all had a great time!! .....I could manage next Wednesday or Thursday morning......28th or 1st March....about 10am......like you, I have made a list for Spain...but because it is my brother in law's apartment, they don't have a High chair or cot..... soooo......I  was thinking of buying a pop up travel cot   Samsonite make one....it converts into other things as well... ( the one we currently have is too heavy to take abroad )...as for the chair we will just have to improvise!!!  Let me know if next week is any good for you...

Witters,
It's great that you were able to take your own photos for the Twins passports.....you could start up your own business!!!

signing off now as I am hoping to get an early night...Hannah has had me up a few times in the night with this cold that she has.......

Take Care
Little & Hannah


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger,
Not sure whether you received my previous message.....ref meeting up....I will have to leave it until later in the month now.....but very keen to meet you and Charlotte.....

Where abouts in Spain do your parents live?.......We have bought  a Town House( off plan).... in a town called Pego which is in the Costa Blanca area....it is due to be completed by October 2008.....

Hannah continues to do well...the weaning is coming along nicely now....I recently purchased Annabell  Karmel's book of weaning....it is very good although I won't be sticking to it in any rigid..... form just using it as a guide line.

signing off now
Best Wishes
Little & Hannah


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI, How spooky is that, I just signed on to emaul you. I'm really sorry for not getting back to you early...it's just been a little hectic.  Later on in the month is good with us, just let me know - I promise I'll get back to you much quicker next time.

My M&D live in Benalmadena, just by Torrequebrada golf course. It's going to be quite a houseful for them as my brother, his wife and my nephew are also going out at the same time! But I'm looking forward to it, as Toby is just 15 months, so I can ask Jo any questions I have while out there. My main worry is water...do I use bottle mineral water for bottles and drinking water??!! 

It's not long till we go now, 12th March...! I've got my lists written of everything I need for C, and I think I'll just about have enough room to take a few clothes for myself!

LIke Hannah, Charlotte is doing quite well at weaning, today she had sweet potato and swede! Ummm YUMMY!! We've been following the Gina Ford book of weaning but I've also got the Annabel book too! All those recipes are quite useful to have. 

Tonight she's been really grissley which is very unlike her, so I think her teeth may be giving her some jip! May have to use calpol...if she wakes crying again - poor little thing. Is hannah having a little pain with teething? 

Hope everyone else is well...Pol and Witters it was great to meet you both too.  We will deffinately do it again.

Take care...It's bed time now
Love
Kinger


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger
Many Thanks for your reply........I will mail you later in the month ref... meeting up.......Hannah has had some discomfort with teething....it comes and goes.......she is very vocal at the moment we get endlessly entertained with different noises......she still hasn't managed to turn over yet but loves to try and stand.

We hope you have a great time in Spain.....speak to you when you return!!

Best Wishes to everyone 
Little DH & Hannah


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all!

Little, sorry you are having teething issues.  I am still having them and no signs of teeth at all.  Hopefully they will show through soon.  I've not found any real tricks I'm afraid - let me know if you find any!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey! How is everyone?

We offically have a crawler  Myles is now racing round the room, pulling himself up on anything and everything and steeling Keilidh's toys, then deserting her! This has motivated her to get mobile too. She is now up on all fours and rocking. This was the starting of Myles' crawl. Uh-oh, where do you buy those extra eyes again? 

Here are some pics:
Myles as I find him in the mornings:









With their crawl ball:









Asleep after an exhausting time playing!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters,
Great photo's.....It must be a fantastic feeling when you see your wee ones crawling.....your babies look so healthy.... and very beautiful.....you must be soooo proud of them both!!  They say it certainly keeps you on your toes when babies start to crawl.....but I suspect having twins anyway.....must be a constant drain on your on  energy levels!!!!

Hannah continues to make good progress.....you notice new changes every day...I am trying to keep a diary of events with reference to her progress.......she has had a little grizzle on and off with her teeth although I haven't had to use any paracetamol yet......the weaning seems to be going very well and hr appetite seems to be increasing....I have spent today cooking and blitzing her food...I must admit I am really enjoying feeding her....some of the faces she makes when we introduce new foods...just make you laugh!!!

Any one heard how Gailp is getting on?

Best wishes to you all
Little & Hannah


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi 

I am still here Little !!  The midwife was going to do a stretch and sweep yesterday but changed her mind and is going to do it Tuesday if nothing happens before then. Just waiting impatiently now!

Love the photo's Witters


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone  

Well we made it to Spain and back again and it wasn't too bad. Although if truth be known I was glad to get back to my own house where I have everything at hand for Charlotte. I forgot to take her baby rice and beaker  , so had to use the Spanish substitute for rice and it had loads of sugar and vanilla in it and as for a beaker, it took me 3 days to find one!

Other than that...I took far too much luggage and I think my arms are at least a foot longer. 

C was very good on the flight, although she didn't like the landing too much but going out there I just made sure she had a bottle of milk on landing and that helped her ears and on the way back we had a night flight and she slept for the whole duration. Phew!!

I think C may have come down with chicken pox's today. This morning when I was dressing her I noticed a rash on her tummy. I did the glass check and it disappeared but tonight they seem to have faded slightly on her tummy and now she has quite a few spots on her back, bum and around her little bits...poor thing.  I've given her some calpol as she did seem a little hot and now just got to wait and see what she looks like tomorrow morning...if we have blisters then it's the4 CP if not then she may have a reaction to my cooking maybe??  

GailP it's good to hear from you...good luck! It's very exciting when it does happen. The weekend before C came along my DH bought me a curry, then the next day took me for a long walk and then that night labour started (think it's just a fluke though)


Witters, your pictures are lovely.  Charlotte has just started to bring her knees up so she's on all fours and starts rocking but she hasn't yet mastered that she needs to move them forwards, she ends up doing a belly flop and doing a caterpillar action so she looks as if she's doing some breakdance move.

Well I won't bored you any longer, take care all and speak to you soon
Love
Debbie
x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Debbie

Glad to hear you had a good (ish) time - I always think that's one of the nice things about going away, it's so nice to come home! I wouldn't expect (now Charlotte will prove me wrong) that she'll crawl for a while yet - I think for most babies it's about 9 mths or so.

We've been poorly with horrible colds here - for ever as far as memory serves. D's had a chest infection and antibiotics and now has a gunky eye too - still she's a happy girl anyway and racing around all over the place.

Sarah - love the pics and congrats on the crawling - you'll be forever on the run now!!! (as if you weren't already)

Labour dance for Gail - been lurking on third tri board the other day to see if you were nearly there and lo and behold it was your due date. DO let us know on here too!

Take care girlies

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Gail, labour dances for you! I hope baby comes soon!

Poll, sorry to hear of all the sickness. Glad that Daisy is happy in herself, just needs to get better now.

Debbie, sounds like you've had fun REALLY being a mum! Glad you could sort out things that you needed. As for the spots, Myles and Keilidh had some. Doctor thought they could be chicken pox talking to him on the phone but weren't when he saw them. He said they were eczema or an allergic reaction rash. Myles had it first, then Keilidh, then on Friday, I got it too! I think it may be a virus. Lots of pin prick red spots all over body from head to eyelids to tummy to bottom to toes. I took a picture of Myles: 









Little, isn't it lovely to watch them develop? I keep a blog (link in siggy if you want to be nosey, some new pics are in there too) it's great. I often look back and remember what they have done. It's great for family too. They can read it whenever they like and feel that they know them more than they really do. Visits are a lovely thing, but in this busy life, not always possible. I post something every day and hope that one day, they may like to take it over 

I must go, I've been writing this post over the whole day! I hope you are all well (and those that we know aren't 100%, hope get better) and it's great to hear of all the Wessex babe's developing o well!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Gailp are you still with us or has our labour dance worked?

Hi Sarah, I took C to the doctors yesterday....the put us in our own waiting room incase it was anything dodgy! My doctor was absolutely lovely, he called us in and just took C and started to play with her as he undressed her and then told me that the rash she had was a lovely colour, bright red and that mean't it was a viral infection. I seem to have a bonding with this doctor as he too had to have ivf and has a nine month old baby. Although he's a competitive dad and we ended up having a play off with how advanced our babies are! Typical parents!
Anyway, I've just got to keep charlotte nice and cool, give calpol and the rash should disappear over the next 3 to 4 days. Today it's much better but she's still very tired so I think the virus must be taking it's toll on her.

She still continues to try and crawl...always up on her knees and hands, although she is getting very frsutrated as she hasn't quite mastered how to move forward from that position.  I hope she doesn't start crawling before 9 months....I'm going to need eyes in the back of my head.

Hope everyone else is well 
Speak to you all soon
Debbie.


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi 
I am still here. Off to the midwife in a bit for a stretch and sweep so fingers crossed that works!

Debbie hope Charlotte feels better soon, poor little girl.

Thats a lovely photo Witters.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Can't stop, but thought you may like to see some pics...

Here's the pic of Myles' teeth:









Here he is swimming:








And Keilidh:








And both of them:


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi ive come to gatecrash and hope that gailp doesnt mind 

She had her baby girl on thursday the 29th of march - katie hope  

Im really pleased for u gail 

Kate xx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Yay for Gailp

Welcome another Wessex girlie!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations to Gail and her DH!!!  Welcome little Katie Hope! (Thanks for letting us know Kate!)


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Kate for letting people know.   I havent found a spare minute to come on here before now.  

Katie was born at 23.14 on the 29th weighing 6lb 15 oz, ended up having an emergency C section after 28 hours of labour, but she is more than worth it.

Will catch up with you all soon

Gail and Katie

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats again Gail!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gail i really hope u didnt mind - i left it a couple of days then saw u hadnt posted! Big congrats hun im so pleased for u   We want some pictures soon!

witters - just wanted to say your babies are sooooo cute 

Kate xx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Gailp.....Fantastic news on the arrival of Katie Hope........congratulations to you and your DH.......I hope everything is going well for you......and that Katie is settling in to her new home.......It's a magical time enjoy every minute of it........Well Done!!!! 

Witters........ sorry to hear that you have all had some kind of virus......I hope things have greatly improved for you all....... I love the Water Babies.......I expect Myles is giving you the run around now that he is crawling!!!....... Hannah continues to do well.....she loves to copy everything that mummy and Daddy do!!! ....her little character develops more and more each day......We are having Hannah Christened at the end of the Month.....I am hoping to do some serious shopping for a Christening outfit and also for our forth coming holiday.....

I hope all the other Wessex ladies are doing well and that you have all had a great Easter!!!
Best Wishes Little,DH and Hannah.


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear All
Hope everyone is fine and Dandy!!!!......and that you all enjoyed your Easter break!!! We had a lovely time ....we had a few unexpected visitors...it reminded us of Christmas!!!! we did eventually get some time to our selves.....Hannah is fast approaching Eight Months....don't know where the time has gone?....she is still trying to turn over but hasn't succeeded.....no sign of crawling...but she loves to stand!!! she is very vocal though.....I hope all the other babies are coming along nicely including the new Wessex arrival!!!

Hi Kinger
Hope all is well with you and Charlotte......I would love to hear how she is coming along!!
Just wanted to ask you whether you had any restrictions on your hand Luggage flying out to Spain??
did you take nappies food etc on with you??......hope to hear from you soon...our holiday is fast approaching!!

Well that's all for now!
Best Wishes to you all
Little DH and Hannah


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI Little,

I didn't really have an erstrictions on my hand luggage, I took Charlotte's change bag and put some spare nappies, toys, muslims etc, then I took a little cool bag where I kept her milk for the flight and her food. At the time when we flew, she was on babyrice and puree pear so it was quite easy to take on the plane. What time is your flight? Going out to spain was right on C's t time so I fed her once we got up in the air and gave her some milk, and then landing was on her bedtime so I was able to give her milk while we were decending (which helped her ears). My doctor also mentioned (as C had a cold when we went on holiday) that it was best if I gave C some calpol before we took off, and then some Calprofen when we landed as that would help with her ears. 

I took so much for C, what we also found was if the flight isn't fully booked they will automatically prebook your seats for you and give you 3 seats between you. We were really lucky and had 3 seats going out and coming back.

It sounds like Hannah is doing really well. C is almost crawling. Yesterday she managed to drag herself from my bedroom into the ensuite so now I'm going to have to keep an eye on her. However, she's not so keen to be standing so it just goes to show how different babies are. She's also got baby eczema too, in the creases on her ankles, behind her knees and all around her nappy region. I've tried all sorts but it seems quite bad at the moment and very red. Doctor gave me some aqueous cream but I don't think that's doing too much. I'm going to health vistor today to see if she can recommend anything so finers crossed.

Lovely to hear from you, speak to you soon
Love
Debbie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  It sounds like all the babies are coming on leaps and bounds!

Debbie, it sounds like you had flying well under control, you have some great tips there.  I always find take off and landing horrible on my ears so I'm sure those tiny ears must do.  That calprofen is a must have item!

My two also have eczema.  DH had it very bad as a child along with asthma and other allergies.  He needed desensitisation jabs in the end.  I shouldn't be suprised that they have it really.  The doctors don't do or say much even with that history.  I guess they just hope a bit of cream and they will grow out of it.  It's horrible to see though isn't it?

I now have two crawlers!  Myles has been doing it for a few weeks now and Keilidh has just started last week.  She is funny though as she has to chatter to herself, almost as if she is egging herself on!  They are both pulling up on things.  Myles is also cruising along furniture and letting go to free stand!  I counted 26 seconds the other day!  I wonder if he will walk in the next 6 weeks before their first birthday?


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho girlies

Witters - congrats on a crawling girl. You must be developing eyes in all sides of your head to keep them monitored. D walked just before her first birthday so maybe they will too - esp. if they're already pulling up. 

Debbie - Charlotte sounds like she's raring to go - D used to get eczema too but only behind her knees - I used to put E45 on it but tbh some days it went with it and others it went without it - some days it stayed regardless. It's gone completely now. (As you know she developed other allergies instead! Hence my having an eighteen month old and still making flipping formula every night (hypoallergenic) 

Blimey - saying it like that sounds weird. D is 18 mths on Saturday. WHen did it happen? SHe's such a little girl now instead of a baby. SHe's running about all over the place, is just brilliant at jigsaws - we just bought her two that we thought would perplex her for ages but she does them without thinking. Her vocabulary is stunning. At CHristmas she just said bye bye and some other burbly stuff. Now she has a working vocab of, I don't know 40 words or more. And her understanding is amazing (I'm soooo sorry - OTT proud Mummy!) SHe follows instructions just like that and responds relevantly to most things. Astounding!

Now then - are we going to do another meet up at Boswells? Debbie - you must be back to work soon (sorry to remind). I can leave work asap on a Thursday (and Friday but I have to collapse into a heap then!) so could meet you all at three ish? What do you think girlies? 
Gail - are you ready to venture out with your weenie one? I'm suitably broody again (HA!) so could coo over her.

Best go - probably should be doing something constructive.

Take care 

Poll


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

It's lovely to see how our little one's are all progressing.

WOuld love to meet up again, anyone else interested? Shall we go for a day just after bank holiday or earlier (the only reason I mentioned that is I've decided to put myself through more traumas and we're taking C on her first (and mine) camping weekend with my brother! Ekkkkkkkkk!!!!!!

WHY DO I DO IT! OR EVEN AGREE TO IT!!  Ha ha 

Anyway, let me know who else is interested in getting together and we can find a suitable venue (just concious poor Sarah lives out in Winchester).

Take Care all
Debbie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't worry about me, have car will travel.  We travel to Whiteley every week for swimming at 9:30am!  We have a routine but it is very flexible.

Poll, it sounds like you have a real little girl there now.  Isn't it amazing that once they learn one thing, they pick up on other similar things so quickly?  They are like little sponges!!


----------



## Gailp (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi all, how do you find time to post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't know where my day goes at the moment, so I apologise that no personals today but hope to get into a routine soon and will maybe have more time. 

Katie is gorgeous and putting on weight nicely, I had to stop breast feeding though as she was loosing too much weight. She does tend to bring up a lot of milk though, she is a very windy baby, any suggestions? ( I use infacol)

I would love to meet up with you all, I probably wont be able to make this time as I am not allowed to drive yet after my C section but the next time you get together I would love to try and come. I live in Basingstoke so a bit further away from you all.

will catch up with you all soon

xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Gailp - Katie is gorgeous!  I feel quite broody looking at her little picture and mines only 7.5months old! Wouldn't mind being pregnant again but not too sure I could deal another little bundle just at the moment.
She really is lovely xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Witters, where do you go swimming? I take charlotte to LB healthcare for her classes.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, Katie is gorgeous!!  My two always bought milk up too.  I used infacol but not sure that it did much.  I asked everyone I could - GP, midwife, health visitor, consultant and none of them could help.  Apparently it's just one of those things.  Positive thing is that they do grow out of it - eventually 

Debbie, yes, that's where we go   Liz is a great instructor.  We are on stage 2 now, what about you?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

What are the new little signs under our names?  Apparently, I'm tempremental and Debbie's blunt!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

When did those symbols turn up?  Grrr BLUNT hey? I'll show em blunt  He he he

Liz is great, we go on a Wednesday at 10.30am and yes liz is great. very patience. Do you have someone help you out with yours? (ie only have one pair of hands and two little honeys).


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Just gone into my profile and seen that's it's actually our birth signs! DOH!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We go at the weekend so that daddy can join in.  Last week, they swum to the side, surfaced and reached to the bar and held on - all by themselves!  It's amazing to see - makes us very proud 

Our birth signs huh?  Hmmmmm....!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger
Many thanks for your response.....great tips for flying.....we fly at 10.30 am both ways.....Hannah usually has lunch around 11.45....12 ish so I plan to take her food with me I have a thermal bag so I shall heat it before we go she will have her mid morning feed from me.... some where in the airport so hopefully it should work out well!!!......Is Calprofen the same as Calpol?? or is it better?....

Hannah has actually turned over!!!!!.....

Must dash as I am trying to catch up with my ironing!!!!

Best Wishes
Little H and Hannah.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol!  You wait until she gets a little stronger at it and try to change a dirty nappy!  I am now an expert at nappy changing standing up, laying down, on front, on back, on the move...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92535.new#new


----------

